# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Krajnja dob starosti roditelja

## silvia

pozdravljam sve, nova sam. interesira me što cure i dečki (koji su u manjini) ovdje misle:
koje je stvarno krajnje vrijeme (ne biološki, nego općenito) da se ima djeca?
i muž i ja smo zdravi, on ima 50, ja sam 44, nemamo djece. nedavno smo se oženili.
htjeli bi oboje, zdravi smo (pregledali smo se), situirani smo, imamo sve uvjete. jedino ne znam kako bi općenito to izgledalo. ima li tako starih roditelja ovdje?
kako se nositi sa tim? malo mi se čini smiješno da sa mužem idem po dijete u park i sa roditeljima koji bi mi mogli biti djeca nešto komentiram.
kako to funkcionira u stvarnom životu?
napominjem, oboje smo zdravi, situirani, zaposleni, nemamo tih elementarnih roditeljskih prepreka koje se susreću na početku roditeljstva.
mišljenja dobrodošla!

----------


## vlatka100

kaže moja prijateljica da zbroj tvojih i njegovih godina ne smije preći 75, za ostalo si star roditelj. Ona ima 45 god i mali joj ide u 8 razred i već joj godinu dana govori da on ima najstariju mamu u razredu.

----------


## sirius

> kaže moja prijateljica da zbroj tvojih i njegovih godina ne smije preći 75, za ostalo si star roditelj. Ona ima 45 god i mali joj ide u 8 razred i već joj godinu dana govori da on ima najstariju mamu u razredu.


 :Shock:  :Rolling Eyes: 

Vlatka , jesi li ti izracunala sa koliko je rodila tvoja prijateljica ?!
dijete 14 godina , mama 45 i najstarija u razredu?!
rodila u 31 i stara?!
Tesko pretjerivanje .

----------


## sirius

A sto se tice dobi ...
ne znam da postoji neki idealni broj za sve.
silvia, ako ste zdravi , u dobroj  formi  , imate uvjete i zelju , zasto ne?
najmanje je bitno sto ce netko u parku misliti jednog dana.

----------


## a_je_to

Uh, teško pitanje... MM i ja imamo jedno dijete u osnovnoj školi i spletom okolnosti tek odnedavno smo počeli raditi na drugome... MM ima 40, ja 38. Ja već imam osjećaj da sam stara ponekad... Kad smo krenuli na drugo, rekla sam, ili rodim do 40. ili odustajemo. Da nemamo djece vjerojatno bih drugačije razmišljala... I skroz mi je ok kad neko i sa 45 pokuša i uspije. Ali mislim da materijalno nije jedino bitno za imati djecu, mi nismo imali ništa kad smo prvo dijete dobili osim nesigurnih poslova. Da smo čekali idealne uvjete vjerojatno nikad djecu ne bi imali... U razredu ima roditelja od 30 do skoro 60. Neki poranili s prvim, drugi u poodmaklim dobili prvo, drugo, treće... Ali iskreno, baš me briga što "selo" misli... Jedino o čemu ja razmišljam je što ako se nama nešto dogodi, dijete bude npr. srednjoškolac, hoće li imati ikoga uza sebe. Ili će ostati Pale sam na svijetu... Ako ima tetu, strica, sestrične, bratiće i naravno ok obiteljske odnose i ako vi zaista želite dijete... samo dajte! Biti roditelj je najljepša stvar na svijetu. Bilo kojim putem to postali... rođenjem ili posvojenjem.

Uvijek postoji i mogućnost posvajanja. Na ovom forumu sam pročitala toliko predivnih priča i u susjedstvu imam takav primjer. Par je posvojio dijete od 7,8 godina i danas imaju momka za ženidbu skoro. Stariju se djecu i lakše usvoji, ipak bi većina rađe predškolce.

Koji god put slijedili, učinite to iz srca i nećete pogriješiti...

----------


## tonkahr

ako ste zdravi mislim da to nisu pretjerane godine za dijete,mislim da će biti i kvalitetnije odgojeno

----------


## Beti3

> pozdravljam sve, nova sam. interesira me što cure i dečki (koji su u manjini) ovdje misle:
> koje je stvarno krajnje vrijeme (ne biološki, nego općenito) da se ima djeca?
> i muž i ja smo zdravi, on ima 50, ja sam 44, nemamo djece. nedavno smo se oženili.
> htjeli bi oboje, zdravi smo (pregledali smo se), situirani smo, imamo sve uvjete. jedino ne znam kako bi općenito to izgledalo. ima li tako starih roditelja ovdje?
> kako se nositi sa tim? malo mi se čini smiješno da sa mužem idem po dijete u park i sa roditeljima koji bi mi mogli biti djeca nešto komentiram.
> kako to funkcionira u stvarnom životu?
> napominjem, oboje smo zdravi, situirani, zaposleni, nemamo tih elementarnih roditeljskih prepreka koje se susreću na početku roditeljstva.
> mišljenja dobrodošla!


Ostati trudna sa 44 godine nije baš jednostavno, pa ma kako zdravi bili.

Ako imate želju, onda krenite i imajte dijete. Godine, po mom mišljenju i vlastitom primjeru, nisu bitne za postati roditelj. Zbroj muževih i mojih godina, kad sam rodila najmlađe, je bio 80. I nikakvih problema nisam imala. Naravno da smo šetale sa kolicima, ja i druge mlade mame od kojih sam nekima, bez problema, mogla biti mama. Pa što. Mlad si koliko se takvim osjećaš. 
Ako smatrate da možete, probajte. Život nikad ne daje sigurnost, nitko ne zna što ga čeka. 

Ionako se ide u penziju sa 67, znači očekuje se prosječan životni vijek od bar 82. Ako se može raditi do 67, itekako se može i odgajati dijete. A tebi do tada fali 23 godine, možda buđeš i baka do tada  :Smile: 

Go for it! To je moje mišljenje.

----------


## roman972

> htjeli bi oboje, zdravi smo (pregledali smo se), situirani smo, imamo sve uvjete. jedino ne znam kako bi općenito to izgledalo. ima li tako starih roditelja ovdje?
> napominjem, oboje smo zdravi, situirani, zaposleni, nemamo tih elementarnih roditeljskih prepreka koje se susreću na početku roditeljstva.
> mišljenja dobrodošla!


Ja sam rodila s 39 i najstarija sam mama u u razredu (MM nije najstariji tata, ima jedan stariji koji je u drugom braku, a već je i djed!) ali mi to ni najmanje ne smeta, nego samo vidim da imam više životnog iskustva. 
Sve ovisi o zdravlju, ako je dobro, nema razloga odustati, u navedenim uvjetima.

----------


## Zuska

Moja prijateljica je prije 8 godina ostala neplanirano trudna, imala je 47 godina. Bila je u sretnoj vezi nekoliko godina i dogodilo joj se što joj se nikad prije nije dogodilo. Možda godinu, dvije prije toga pitala sam je planiraju li dijete i odmahnula je rukom, tipa, prestari smo... I onda se dogodilo. Bili su zbunjeni. Pa sretni. Imala je školsku trudnoću i super porod. Klinku obožavaju, a i izgledaju mlađe. Mala je malo reći predivna. Da, stari su roditelji, ali....što sad. Kome život garantira da će živjeti dugo, zdravo i sretno? Ni onima od 20, ni onima od 50. 
Inače, mlađa sam od tebe par godina i radimo na drugom djetetu. Na sastanku u jaslicama ne izgledam si najstarija, iako vjerojatno jesam, ali ni u jednom trenutku ne zavidim mladim roditeljima. Tako mi se život posložio i ne bih voljela da je ispalo drukčije, sad je baš onako kako je moralo biti.

----------


## Inesz

> pozdravljam sve, nova sam. interesira me što cure i dečki (koji su u manjini) ovdje misle:
> koje je stvarno krajnje vrijeme (ne biološki, nego općenito) da se ima djeca?
> i muž i ja smo zdravi, on ima 50, ja sam 44, nemamo djece. nedavno smo se oženili.
> htjeli bi oboje, zdravi smo (pregledali smo se), situirani smo, imamo sve uvjete. jedino ne znam kako bi općenito to izgledalo. ima li tako starih roditelja ovdje?
> kako se nositi sa tim? malo mi se čini smiješno da sa mužem idem po dijete u park i sa roditeljima koji bi mi mogli biti djeca nešto komentiram.
> kako to funkcionira u stvarnom životu?
> napominjem, oboje smo zdravi, situirani, zaposleni, nemamo tih elementarnih roditeljskih prepreka koje se susreću na početku roditeljstva.
> mišljenja dobrodošla!



zdrava žena od 44 godine u pravilu vrlo, vrlo teško može roditi dijete. rijetke 44 ili 45 godišnjakinje mogu roditi dijete.
u hrvatskoj godišnje rodi oko 40 žena u dobi od 44 godine, 20-30 žena u dobi od 45 godina. u dobnoj skupini iznad 45 godina godišnje u Hrvatskoj rodi oko 50 žena. statistički podaci o broju poroda i dobnoj strukturi rodilja dostupni su na stranicama Hrvatskog zavoda za javno zdravtvo.
vjerujem da je u zadanje vrijeme među porodima žena starijih od 40 ili 45 godinea porastao i udio djece rođene nakon donacije jajnih stanica.

tako da su sve sociološke, filozofske i ine rasprave o tome kad smo prestari za roditeljstvo posve suvišni. biologija odlučuje.

----------


## vikki

> kaže moja prijateljica da zbroj tvojih i njegovih godina ne smije preći 75, za ostalo si star roditelj.


Svašta, baš me zanima na temelju čega je ta formula izračunata.

MM i ja u zbroju imamo 100 godina (sad sam se outala  :Grin: , ali me baš naljutila ova granica od 75) i dobili smo dijete prije pet mjeseci. Ni u jednom momentu nisam pomislila da smo zaista stari roditelji (iako u šali to kažem). Mada oboje izgledamo mlađe, to ništa ne znači u smislu zdravlja, ali o tome zaista ne želim razmišljati. MM bi mogao biti djed, ali je vrlo ponosan što je u ovim godinama još jednom otac. 
Da bi bilo lakše da smo mlađi, bilo bi, ali nam je zato sada veselje još veće. 
Dijete smo htjeli prije deset godina, ali nije išlo, konačno smo odustali prije četiri, pa se sad dogodilo. 
Kad sam zatrudnila, s obzirom na naše godine, oduševljenje i naše i okoline (rodbine, prijatelja, kolega na poslu, susjeda) bilo je takvo da sam se svih osam mjeseci osjećala kao zvijezda  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

ajme, vikki, prekrasno

----------


## mona

> malo mi se čini smiješno da sa mužem idem po dijete u park i sa roditeljima koji bi mi mogli biti djeca nešto komentiram.
> kako to funkcionira u stvarnom životu?


U krugu nasih obiteljskih prijatelja koji svi imamo djecu iste dobi ( s tim da je to nekima prvo,nekima drugo,nekima trece) odnosi godina medu roditeljima su takvi da je najmlađa mama imala 7 godina kada je jedna od starijih mama rodila svoje prvo dijete.moj najmladi sin ima dvije i pol i on je najmladi, a najstarije "dijete" roditelja u drustvu ima 28.
i ta razlika u godinama medu roditeljima se uopce ne osjeti.
Star si koliko se osjecas star.

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## apricot

> Star si koliko se osjecas star.


ovo je samo djelomično točno

ok, star si koliko se osjećaš starim - psihički
ali, i tijelo ima svoja ograničenja
iako sam ja, rekla bih, u odličnoj formi, ipak ne mogu ono što mogu mame od 30 (dijete je 6 godina)
i muža jako muči što neće moći s njime igrati košarku ili tenis kada mali bude 15, npr.

sve to nije presudno, samo kažem da postoje segmenti koji su ti više ili manje važni, pa se onda u odnosu na njih osjećaš manje ili više star

silvia, ipak mislim kako dob od 44/50 nije tako jako visoka

----------


## Mojca

Mi smo dobili Smjehuljicu s 90 (40+50).
I za sad ne vidim baš nikakve probleme u tome. Dapače, mislim da bi bila puno manje strpljiva mama nego da sam rodila s 20 ili 30.

----------


## cvijeta73

i ja isto mislim da dob 44+50 nije previsoka.

al isto nemojte sad previše filozofirati, premišljati se i čekati  :Grin: 

apri, ne može igrati košarku?  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

gle, moj tata ima 76 i igra odbojku u drugoj ligi
sa tridesetogodišnjacima
ali, rijetki su takvi
mi nismo  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

> al isto nemojte sad previše filozofirati, premišljati se i čekati


X! Dakle, na posao  :Smile:  što god to podrazumijevalo.

I potpis na Inesz, treba to imati na umu.

----------


## Peterlin

> Mi smo dobili Smjehuljicu s 90 (40+50).
> I za sad ne vidim baš nikakve probleme u tome. Dapače, mislim da bi bila puno manje strpljiva mama nego da sam rodila s 20 ili 30.


Mi nismo bili daleko po zbroju godina... Ja rodila starijega s 38, mlađega s 39 - isto su nam govorili svašta, a ja sam si mislila svoje. Evo, dječaci su sad pred kraj osnovne i nikad nismo imali problema zbog dobi. Isto kao i Mojca i vikki, probali smo i prije, ali došli su kad su ONI htjeli. Nije mi nikakav problem što sam među starijim roditeljima, a u razredu starijeg sina nisam jedina - ima još dvije mame mojih godina i jedna par godina starija, tako da to nije ništa čudno.

Osim toga, majka priroda se sama brine za te stvari. Tko može - nek rađa. Nekad su žene rađale dok se moglo, nitko nije zbrajao godine. Imam kolegu (sad se već sprema u mirovinu) kojeg je mama rodila s 46 godina. Nisam sigurna ni da li joj je on bio najmlađe dijete. Ona je doživjela blizu 90, tako da ga je uredno mogla postaviti na noge. 

Poznanik je upravo dobio drugu kćer, a moja je generacija (52) i žena mu je samo nekoliko godina mlađa, dakle ide to...

silvia - krenite odmah i sretno!

----------


## Tanči

Star si onoliko koliko ti je srce staro.
Istina, tijelo ima ograničenja i stari,ali pisati da su mame koje su rodile u 31. stare je naprosto glupo.
Ja sam rodila s 31. i ne bih se mijenjala s mlađima.
Baš kao što je Apri napisala tako i ja mislim, mlađa ne bih bila tako strpljiva pa usudim se reći i spremna na majčinstvo.
Moj muž ima punih 65, lani je otišao u starosnu mirovinu.
Zdrav je i vitalan, a izgleda barem deset godina mlađe.
Imao je 52 kad se mala rodila i od onda je aktivno uključen u sve vezano uz nju.
Nikad se nitko nije isčuđavao, pomislio da je djed maloj, a ne otac.
Naša kći obožava svog oca i nikad nije rekla da ju je itko zezao da joj je tata star ili se tome čudio.
Žao nam je što nemamo više djece, ali eto; čovjek snuje, a Bog odlučuje...
I da sad ostanem trudna, u 45. ne bih dvojila (čak se i potajno nadam, još uvijek)

----------


## Ilaria

> zdrava žena od 44 godine u pravilu vrlo, vrlo teško može roditi dijete. rijetke 44 ili 45 godišnjakinje mogu roditi dijete.
> u hrvatskoj godišnje rodi oko 40 žena u dobi od 44 godine, 20-30 žena u dobi od 45 godina. u dobnoj skupini iznad 45 godina godišnje u Hrvatskoj rodi oko 50 žena. statistički podaci o broju poroda i dobnoj strukturi rodilja dostupni su na stranicama Hrvatskog zavoda za javno zdravtvo.
> vjerujem da je u zadanje vrijeme među porodima žena starijih od 40 ili 45 godinea porastao i udio djece rođene nakon donacije jajnih stanica.
> 
> tako da su sve sociološke, filozofske i ine rasprave o tome kad smo prestari za roditeljstvo posve suvišni. biologija odlučuje.




Mislim da ova statistika nije samo rezultat činjenice da je sa toliko godina teže zatrudniti, što naravno stoji, već i rezultat činjenice da se rijetko koja žena odlučuje na trudnoću u tim godinama, pa nek nikoga ne obeshrabre te brojkice.

ako postoji želja i ljubav smatram da treba probati, a ove dileme oko toga jesmo li prestari ili ne, staviti sa strane, pa kako dragi Bog da (iliti biologija).

usput napominjem da se u nekim sredinama ne bi puno razbijalo glavu o tome jesu li žena sa 44 godine i muškarac sa 50 stari da postanu roditelji. npr. u Italiji se jako puno žena svjesno odlučuje na trudnoću nakon četrdesete i skroz je normalna stvar vidjeti muškarce sijede glave sa bebama u naručju. 

sretno!!!

----------


## cvijeta73

> pa nek nikoga ne obeshrabre te brojkice.
> 
> !


ili ohrabre.  
da se opuste glede kontracepcije  :Grin:

----------


## martinaP

Statistike su takve kakve jesu. U stvarnom zivotu znam vise rodilja prema 45 god. I puno vise onih koje su odlucile prekinuti trudnocu. Realni broj trudnoca u tim godinama je znacajno veci od broja rodilja. Zadnja zena koju znam je prekinula trudnocu u 48. godini.

Tako da trudnoca u 44.-toj nije nemoguca, samo je nesto manje moguca nego u mladjoj dobi. Ali to je opet statistika. Ako imate zelju i volju, pokusajte i nek vam je sretno.

----------


## Inesz

U Hrvatskoj ima oko 30 000 žena u dobi 44 godine. Godišnje rodi oko 20 45-godišnjakinja. Istina, većina žena u toj dobi  i ne pomišlja više imati dijecu. Jedan dio žena koje u toj dobi ostvare trudnoću tu trudnoću završe namjernim ili spontanim pobačajem (o tim brojkama u Hr ne postoje vjerodostojni statistički podaci). 

Ipak ostaje činjenica da od 30 000 44-godišnjakinja u Hrvatskoj u 45 godini godišnje  rodi   20 žena.

Biološke zakonitosti ženske reproduktivne fiziologije kažu-5-8 godina prije nastupanja menopauze, ženina sposobnost da rodi dijete praktički posve nestaje. Naravno, to ne znači da neće pokoja npr. 45-godišnjakinja ili 46-godišnjakinja roditi, ali to izolirani slučajevi a ne pravilo.
Uvjerenja da žena može roditi sve dok ne nasstupi menopauza, tj. dok ima kakve-takve menstruacijske cikluse, naprosto su pogrešna uvjerenja temeljena na nepoznavanju bioloških zakonitosti.

Silvia, sretno!
Silvia, želim da budeš iznimka  :Smile:

----------


## silvia

hvala cure!
poprilično smo vitalni oboje, njemu ne daju više od 40, meni 35. dakle, barem to. non stop je na nekim košarkama, nogometima, zimi trenira hokejaše a ja sam na fitnessu\aerobiku 5 x tjedno već 20 godina. eh, biologija\geni to ne pitaju. idemo na posao. hvala svima! javim rezultate posla  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

silvia, sretno!
 :Smile:  

Ja bi ti samo šapnula još i ovo: prije svega napravite spermiogram, ako je dobar krenite u akciju, ako nije, javite se u neku od klinika koje se bave potpomognutom oplodnjom. Ako u roku od 6 mjeseci pokušavanja ne upali, javite se na istu adresu.

----------


## lukab

od frenda mama je sa 45 rodila treće dijete... dogodilo se... bez problema...

a što se sela tiče - moj muž će u 11.mj napuniti 50, a mlađi sin će imat prvi rođendan... i nitko se ne čudi kad ga vidi s klincima u parku... barem ne nama u facu  :Grin:  a što si misle - zaboli me...

----------


## Danka_

> Biološke zakonitosti ženske reproduktivne fiziologije kažu-5-8 godina prije nastupanja menopauze, ženina sposobnost da rodi dijete praktički posve nestaje. Naravno, to ne znači da neće pokoja npr. 45-godišnjakinja ili 46-godišnjakinja roditi, ali to izolirani slučajevi a ne pravilo.
> Uvjerenja da žena može roditi sve dok ne nasstupi menopauza, tj. dok ima kakve-takve menstruacijske cikluse, naprosto su pogrešna uvjerenja temeljena na nepoznavanju bioloških zakonitosti.


Istina. Jedino što ima žena, poput moje mame, koje u menopauzu uđu tek s 59  :facepalm:  OK, prosječna dob ulaska u menopauzu je niža. Silvia, sretno.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Samo naprijed, vaša želja za djetetom meni je pozitivna, ako ste se nedavno vjenčali, ako su uvjeti života bili takvi da se nije moglo prije, tko zna kakve su čije okolnosti i razlozi, jednostavno je sad tako kako je, sad imate želju i više ne čekajte ni sekundu.

Ali, da ste stari za prvo dijete, stari ste, to je moje uvjerenje, 
biološki ste apsolutno stari. 
Također, po mom nekakvom promišljanu, stara je i većina nas (ja također nisam startala na vrijeme, iz svojih razloga) 
koji smo tih zadnjih desetljeća malo kasnije krenuli u roditelsjtvo, a posljedice toga vidjet ćemo tek za kojih 20-ak godina, onda kad ćemo se porazboljevati i poumirati i nećemo doživjeti unučad niti većinu onoga što su doživjeli mnoge generacije prije nas. One koje su se na roditeljstvo odlučivale puno ranije.

(Govorim o nekoj statističkoj većini, a ne o vitalnim i fantastično dugovječnim individuama)

Životni uvjeti su takvi, bla bla, nemamo vremena ni uvjete još za djecu, zbog posla, bla, hoćemo se situirati, hoćemo putovati, hoćemo dulje mladost živjeti, još se osjećamo premladi, ne osjećamo se još spremni za roditeljstvo, još nemamo adekvatnog partnera itd. itd....., 

Za punih deset godina, i više,  pomaknuli smo neke vlastite granice mladosti. Neke je to koštalo time da kasnije uopće ne mogu zanijeti, a većina nas će se s posljedicama suočiti puno kasnije.
Neću se upuštati u rasprave o situacijama kad se zaista nije moglo, unatoč silnoj želji, nego se ne slažem sa shvaćanjem (Madona sindrom) da su 40.-e godine najbolje da se krene imati dijete. 

Ne radi se tu uopće o živcima i iskustvu, ili spremnosti da se s veseljem dočeka to dijete, meni su trudnoća, rađanje i odgoj djeteta u 40.-oj bili ljepši i lakši nego deset godina ranije,
 ali načelno, 
mislim da je trend odgođenog majčinstva - pogrešan i da se danas puno ljudi za roditeljstvo odlučuje u dobi kad su za to prestari. 

Podupirem da želju realiziraju i tada, i uvijek, vjerujem da se neće pokajati, ali ponavljam, to ništa ne mijenja na činjenici da je to dob kad su djeca već mogla biti na poslu ili na faksu, a ne u pelenama.

----------


## martinaP

> silvia, sretno!
>  
> 
> Ja bi ti samo šapnula još i ovo: prije svega napravite spermiogram, ako je dobar krenite u akciju, ako nije, javite se u neku od klinika koje se bave potpomognutom oplodnjom. Ako u roku od 6 mjeseci pokušavanja ne upali, javite se na istu adresu.


x

Ja bih odmah napravila i osnovne hormone + barem jedan ciklus pratila UZV-om (ili barem LH trakicama). Čisto da znam na čemu sam.

----------


## apricot

ja moram potpisati Nenu
iz cipela one koja je drugo dijete rodila sa 40
da sada mogu promijeniti, prvo bih rodila sa 27, drugo sa 30  :Smile: 

(ispričavam se svima koje ne mogu zanijeti otprve, kao ja)

----------


## Inesz

Nije li Silvia u uvodnom postu napisala da su pregledani oboje kod dokotra i da su zdravi? Pretpostavljam da to znači da je ona bila kod ginekologa i napravila obradu (ultrazvuk, hormoni) i da je NJM uradio spermiogram.

----------


## Mima

I ja lajkam Nenin post; MM i ja danas imamo godina kao pokretačica teme i njen muž, i dijete od 9.5 godina, i što reći - drugi puta bih drugačije.
Nismo tako lepi niti mladoliki kao većina prisutnih na temi, pa nam se dogodilo i da nas mijenjaju za dede i bake.
I uvijek uzmite u obzir mogućnost da vas vaše dijete može jako trebati puno duže nego što je to uobičajeno.

----------


## Inesz

Imajmo svi na umu da plodnost žena počinje opadati već prije tridesete godine. Slijede onda  nagli padovi plodnosti već iza 35., pa opet iza 38. godine. 
Vjerojatnost da ostvari trudnoću zdrav par  u kojem je žena u dobi od 44 godine iznosi manje od 5% mjesečno.
Već oko 42.- 43. godine više od 70% žena ne može zatrudniti, a kamoli roditi. Više od 50% trudnoća kod žena u dobi od 43-44 godine završava spontanim pobačajem. Kod žena starijih od 45 godina, više od 60 % ostvarenih trudnoća završi spontanim pobačajem. Uzroci tih spontanih pobačaja su u najvećoj mjeri uzrokovani poremećajima  u broju i strukturi kromosoma jajnih  stanica koji se zatim prenose na broj i strukturu kormosoma kod embrija.

Ovo ne pišem da bih nekome ubijala nadu da će ostvariti majčinstvo u srednjim 40-tim godinama, već zato da svi koji čitaju i žele djecu, ne odgađaju trudnoću vjerujući da žena može roditi kad god to poželi. Ne, ženska reproduktivna sposbnost, na žalost, najčešće prestaje i prije 40-te. Prestanak reprodukcijske sposobnosti biološki je zadat i zbilja nema veze s tim činjenica da se u 40-tima osjećamo mlado, da izgledamo mladoliko, da smo aktivne i vitalne. Biologija je najčešće  jača od naših želja.

Sretno svako ženi koja želi majčinstvo, bez obzira koliko godina imala.

----------


## AdioMare

joj. ne znam, ja opet mislim da je gore roditi s dvadeset nego s četrdeset, već ako se može birati.
drugi porod u 31. mi je bio ok po svemu.

----------


## apricot

nisi rodila sa 40, pa ne znaš  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> nisi rodila sa 40, pa ne znaš


Pa kad smo već kod toga.... sve ima svoje prednosti i nedostatke.

Da sam ja rodila s 20, sigurno bi mi fizički bilo lakše iznijeti trudnoću, roditi, izdržati noćna buđenja i kasnije trčati za klincima, ali tu stvar završava, na fizičkoj spremnosti. Sve ostalo (životno iskustvo, situiranost, studij, karijera...) je na strani kasnije trudnoće i poroda.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Pa kad smo već kod toga.... sve ima svoje prednosti i nedostatke.
> 
> Da sam ja rodila s 20, sigurno bi mi fizički bilo lakše iznijeti trudnoću, roditi, izdržati noćna buđenja i kasnije trčati za klincima, ali tu stvar završava, na fizičkoj spremnosti. Sve ostalo (životno iskustvo, situiranost, studij, karijera...) je na strani kasnije trudnoće i poroda.


Na ovoj temi uopće nije riječ o rađanju s 20 godina, nego o onoj 25 godina kasnije, dakle, cijelu jednu generaciju kasnije. Ako je cura od 20 god.završila školu, zaposlila se, ili nije, ako partner radi, ako su uvjeti relativno ok, i oni su spremni, zašto ne i tada.

 Iako, po meni, a i Aristotel je još o tomu pisao davnih dana, nekakva optimalna ,prosječna, dakle, ne za pojedinca svakog, već nekako općenito najbolja dob za start je ona oko 25. 
To u staroj Grčkoj, a nisu žene studirale :Grin: .

I nije problem ni 26, 27, 28...30....ali ono gdje smo mi došli je da netko uopće pita jel prestar sa 45 ili 50 za prvo dijete. Taj trend je u svojoj biti pogrešan i ima svoje posljedice. 

Ma nisi prestar ni sa željom ni sa iskustvom, niti je mene briga za druge mlade mame u parku, ali za djetetovu budućnost, i svoju, i to ima svoju stranu,
to je kao neki općeniti trend loše i mnoge to košta u konačnici, takvo shvaćanje, polazište da ima vremena napretek.

Naravno da si iskusniji i pametniji s godinama, trebao bi biti bolji i pametniji u svemu, pa tako i u roditeljstvu, ali evo, ja ću se makar ovako, napismeno, odupirati tomu da se teze o vječnoj mladosti i odgađanju roditeljstva unedogled provlače kao poželjne za ukupnu populaciju.

----------


## Zuska

> Pa kad smo već kod toga.... sve ima svoje prednosti i nedostatke.
> 
> Da sam ja rodila s 20, sigurno bi mi fizički bilo lakše iznijeti trudnoću, roditi, izdržati noćna buđenja i kasnije trčati za klincima, ali tu stvar završava, na fizičkoj spremnosti. Sve ostalo (životno iskustvo, situiranost, studij, karijera...) je na strani kasnije trudnoće i poroda.


Gledajući sebe, potpisujem Peterlin, a dodajem i zrelost i odgovornost.

----------


## vertex

Ali na ovoj temi nije riječ o tome da se promovira kasno roditeljstvo kao naj izbor, nego da je netko u situaciji da razmatra to kao konkretnu mogućnost za svoj život.
edit: @ Nena

----------


## alef

Ne slazem se s ovim sto napisa Peterlin, da je samo fizicki lakse imati djecu ranije... Ne studiraju svi, pa tako to o studiju i karijeri za mnoge nije nikakav argument... U 20-toj mozes imati i 3 godine staza, zavisi od struke. Ono sto moja mama koja je rodila trece u 44-oj iznosi kao teskocu jeste pomanjkanje energije i zivaca 5-10 godina kasnije... Ustvari, s bebom je lako, u pubertetu je tu vec veliki generacijski jaz...

Ali, na temu:  sretno pokretacici teme, ako zelite bebu, onda pokusajte, zasto da ne...

----------


## sirius

Ne razumijem . Ja sam bila zrela i odgovorna sa 25 kad sam prvi put rodila.
iskreno, da sad rodim u cetrdesetima ( jos nemam toliko)  trece , bila bih jako opterecena i pod stresom. 
Ne toliko zbog godina , nego zbog zivotnog iskustva sa trudnocama , porodom , zdravljem djece , skolovanjem...
hocu reci , nema to toliko veze sa zivotnom dobi, nego sa zivotnim iskustvom koje sam nakupila do sad uz djecu.
ok, mozda sam ja malo ekstremni primjer , jer nista nije islo jednostavno ..., ali zaista odrastanje djece nosi posebne izazove. Jos nisam sa prvim niti u pubertet zagazila...

----------


## Zuska

> ali evo, ja ću se makar ovako, napismeno, odupirati tomu da se teze o vječnoj mladosti i odgađanju roditeljstva unedogled provlače kao poželjne za ukupnu populaciju.


Nena, pa nitko ne piše da je rađanje u 40-tima poželjno za ukupnu populaciju. Ali osobama kojima se život tako posložio ne mora biti nepoželjno i da, može biti poželjno. 
Ovdje se govori o vlastitim iskustvima i o jednom konkretnom, Silvijinom, slučaju, pokušavaju joj se dati različite perspektive, od Ineszinih neumoljivih brojki, do vlastitih iskustava kasnijih trudnoća. Nekome je to bio izbor, nekome se život tako posložio. 
I naravno da stariji roditelji imaju potrebu sebe pokazati u drukčijem svjetlu od onoga "stariji, usporeni, prezabrinuti.." kakvim ih se često doživljava.

----------


## AdioMare

gle, nena, pa nije se stvorio neki većinski trend za rađanje s 45+... radi se o pojedinačnim obiteljima koje, ako žele i misle da mogu osigurati neku logistiku oko te djece za svaki slučaj, trebaju imati djecu.
blesavo mi je potezati osobne primjere, ali kada je moja mama prije skoro 30 godina išla roditi s 38 to je bio bum! maltene šta će starica u rodilištu. i to mi je bezveze.

----------


## Argente

*Ovo* je dokument o kojem Inesz priča. Za one kojima se ne da čitati, prepisujem sljedeću tablicu:

Dob rodilje

<= 14 - 9
15-19 - 1354
20-24 - 6759
25-29 - 1398
30-34 - 12920
35-39 - 5438
40-44 - 1041
=>45 - 58

Ima i interesantna tablica (ta mi je prevelika za prepisivanje) na stranici 6 "Udio živorođenih od majki u dobi 35 godina i više", pa pogledajte trend zemalja u regiji od 1995. na ovamo.

***

silvia, vjerojatno bi bilo bolje da imate 10 (ili 20  :Grin: ) godina manje, ali da je to razlog radi kojeg treba unaprijed odustati od roditeljstva - po meni, nipošto. Samo gledaj da, ako je ikako moguće, upadneš u ovu kategoriju gdje se porodi još uvijek broje u tisućama  :Smile:  Sretno!!

----------


## jelena.O

> nisi rodila sa 40, pa ne znaš


pa rodila je s kojih mjesici prije 40 pa se svodi na isto


ja sam zadnje rodila s 40 i kusur mjeseci, moja baka zadnje rodila davne 42 s 42 i sitno, nakon 14 godina ne rađanja djece, to zadnje dijete je jedino preživjelo rat i poratje.

inače pričal mi je moj matičar ( nekadašnji župnik moje rodne župe) da je vjenčao par ona s 46 godina , on koju godinu više, i u prvoj godini braka je zanijela dijete.

----------


## sirius

> Ali na ovoj temi nije riječ o tome da se promovira kasno roditeljstvo kao naj izbor, nego da je netko u situaciji da razmatra to kao konkretnu mogućnost za svoj život.
> edit: @ Nena


Tocno. 
Zato i mislim da ljudi koji se odluce za djecu kasno zbog zivotnih okolnosti jesu vise " uscuvani" od oni koji vec imaju djecu u njihovoj dobi. A sad sto zivot nosi za 10-15 godina , tko bi to uopce mogao znati...
zaista se time nitko ne bi previse trebao opterecivati, jer i tako imamo samo -danas.

----------


## Zuska

> Ja sam bila zrela i odgovorna sa 25 kad sam prvi put rodila.


Sirius, govorimo o vlastitim iskustvima. Ja stvarno sad mislim da u svojim 20-tim nisam bila zrela i odgovorna za majčinstvo. Možda se varam, možda bi me hormoni pukli jednako kao sad, ali sjećam se da su mi tada bile važnije druge stvari.

----------


## apricot

> pa rodila je s kojih mjesici prije 40 pa se svodi na isto


nisam neka matematičarka, ali od 31 godine do 40 je razlika od 9 godina
nikako ne "s kojih mjeseci prije"

----------


## sirius

Ma da , bez brige , hormoni pucaju u svakoj dobi.  :Wink: 
Za zusku.

----------


## AdioMare

> iskreno, da sad rodim u cetrdesetima ( jos nemam toliko)  trece , bila bih jako opterecena i pod stresom. 
> Ne toliko zbog godina , nego zbog zivotnog iskustva sa trudnocama , porodom , zdravljem djece , skolovanjem...
> hocu reci , nema to toliko veze sa zivotnom dobi, nego sa zivotnim iskustvom koje sam nakupila do sad uz djecu.


eto, ja ovako kao sirius, mislim da ovo sa živcima nema veze sa starošću rodilje.
ja sad imam masu živaca više i mentalno sam spremnija za još jedno malo više nego što sam bila u 3. desetljeću.

----------


## Majuška

Ako išta pomaže, MM je postao tata po prvi put sa 50 a drugi put se nadamo da će do 60-e  :Yes: 
Odlično se snalazimo iako on ponekad jauče da je too old for this s**t 
LOL

A što se tiče haklanja košarice ili nogometa sa klincima, iskreno, nitko od mladih tata koje poznajemo to ne radi (što je šteta) tako da nam sin neće biti posebno zakinut.
Uvijek ima planinarenja, bicikliranja, kartanja i igranja šaha.  :Smile: 
Najvažnije ih je ionako grliti, ljubiti, puno pričati i podupirati a to se može u svakoj dobi

Još pogotovo ako se i fizički osjećate fit - go for it! 


A gledanje predaleko u budućnost nema nekog smisla. I mladim se ljudima događaju bolesti, nesreće i štošta. Ništa u životu nije sigurno.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ne slazem se s ovim sto napisa Peterlin, da je samo fizicki lakse imati djecu ranije... Ne studiraju svi, pa tako to o studiju i karijeri za mnoge nije nikakav argument... U 20-toj mozes imati i 3 godine staza, zavisi od struke. Ono sto moja mama koja je rodila trece u 44-oj iznosi kao teskocu jeste pomanjkanje energije i zivaca 5-10 godina kasnije... *Ustvari, s bebom je lako, u pubertetu je tu vec veliki generacijski jaz...*
> 
> Ali, na temu:  sretno pokretacici teme, ako zelite bebu, onda pokusajte, zasto da ne...


Pa sad... moje iskustvo je drugačije. Godine mi nisu donijele pomanjkanje živaca, naprotiv...

Iz razreda mog starijeg sina na natjecanja idu upravo djeca roditelja koji su ih dobili u svojim kasnijim godinama - svi. Imaju iznadprosječne rezultate u školi, bave se svim i svačim itd. Govorim to na temelju vlastitog uvida, ne samo na temelju svoje djece iako se oni savršeno uklapaju u ovo.

Uostalom, Tanči ima potpuno isto iskustvo sa svojim djetetom :Heart: . Meni je dobro došlo upravo to kasno roditeljstvo jer sam u mladosti imala "puno kraći fitilj" nego sada. Vjerujem da svojoj djeci mogu pružiti više sada (emocionalno, materijalno, kako god...) nego da sam ih rodila s dvadeset, ali to vrijedi za mene - ostali nek govore za sebe. 

Druga stvar - strpljenje: moja djeca trebala su u ranoj dobi dosta pažnje, od vježbi, terapija i koječega i nisam sigurna da bih to znala prepoznati kao mlađa niti bih imala strpljenja izaći s tim na kraj. Danas je sve to iza nas.

Mali dodatak - sigurna sam da ću svoju djecu motivirati da se rano (čitaj: na vrijeme) osamostale, zaposle i rade jer nema načina da ih dugo podupirem, ne što ne bih htjela, nego postoji opasnost da neću moći.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Nena, pa nitko ne piše da je rađanje u 40-tima poželjno za ukupnu populaciju. Ali osobama kojima se život tako posložio ne mora biti nepoželjno i da, može biti poželjno. 
> Ovdje se govori o vlastitim iskustvima i o jednom konkretnom, Silvijinom, slučaju, pokušavaju joj se dati različite perspektive, od Ineszinih neumoljivih brojki, do vlastitih iskustava kasnijih trudnoća. Nekome je to bio izbor, nekome se život tako posložio. 
> I naravno da stariji roditelji imaju potrebu sebe pokazati u drukčijem svjetlu od onoga "stariji, usporeni, prezabrinuti.." kakvim ih se često doživljava.


Isto to, što i ti, ili slično, makar s istim pointom, s osvrtom na različite životne okolnosti, 
sam napisala pokretačici teme osobno u prvom postu, za njezin slučaj - samo naprijed. Uvijek sam za to. Kad se ima želje, volje, oni se neće pokajati, sigurno, u kojoj god dobi bili. To dijete će im donijeti svu sreću ovog svijeta, sigurna sam.

A s druge strane, mislim da ne griiešim da se ono također krivo shvaćanje - stara je rodilja s 38, koji spominje AM, što se znao provlačiti za generacije prije, 
zadnjih godina zaista preokrenuo u ono - nije vam/nam žurba, još smo mladi, ima vremena, i da se to ohrabruje u medijima (naročito ovi celebovi) i posvuda.
Nije istina da toga nema, i na ovom forumu i posvuda (to što vertex spominje kao edit meni :Grin: ).
Mislim da se baš promovira svugdje i vrlo često i da mnogi na to nasjedaju pa se kaju kad je kasno.

Mislim,ono, izrelativizirajmo kad je ta gornja granica. Ja sam čula da je Abrahamova žena Sara rodila sa 90.

----------


## apricot

silvia draga, mislim da će ovdje vaga pretezati sad na jednu, sad na drugu stranu
ako doista želite dijete i fizički ste sposobni/spremni... nemojte razmišljati

uvijek će biti otklona u smislu "rodili smo si unuka", "teško mi se dizati", "brige na poslu"...
u roditeljstvu uvijek postoje neki problemi, samo što ih svatko od nas drugačije doživljava i gleda
ono što je meni problem, možda ti ne bi niti primijetila
i obrnuto

isto bi bilo i da govorimo o marki automobila, današnjem ručku ili odnosu sa svekrvom

dakle, ako želite dijete - idite po dijete

----------


## alef

Ne znam kakve veze sad ima to sto djeca starijih roditelja idu na natjecanje... Mladji roditelji ne podupiru i ne motiviraju svoju djecu sta li? 

Mala anegdota s bratom: prvi razred, razgovaraju o roditeljima.
Jedan djecak kaze: Moj tata je jako star, ima 33 godine.
Brat: Moj nije star, on ima 53  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> Druga stvar - strpljenje: moja djeca trebala su u ranoj dobi dosta pažnje, od vježbi, terapija i koječega i nisam sigurna da bih to znala prepoznati kao mlađa niti bih imala strpljenja izaći s tim na kraj. Danas je sve to iza nas.


ja sam kao mlađa imala barem 10 puta više strpljenja nego danas
za sve
i tolerancije
o živcima da ne govorim


sad me izraubao ili posao ili ljudi  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> Pa sad... moje iskustvo je drugačije. Godine mi nisu donijele pomanjkanje živaca, naprotiv...
> 
> Iz razreda mog starijeg sina na natjecanja idu upravo djeca roditelja koji su ih dobili u svojim kasnijim godinama - svi. Imaju iznadprosječne rezultate u školi, bave se svim i svačim itd. Govorim to na temelju vlastitog uvida, ne samo na temelju svoje djece iako se oni savršeno uklapaju u ovo.
> 
> Uostalom, Tanči ima potpuno isto iskustvo sa svojim djetetom. Meni je dobro došlo upravo to kasno roditeljstvo jer sam u mladosti imala "puno kraći fitilj" nego sada. Vjerujem da svojoj djeci mogu pružiti više sada (emocionalno, materijalno, kako god...) nego da sam ih rodila s dvadeset, ali to vrijedi za mene - ostali nek govore za sebe. 
> 
> Druga stvar - strpljenje: moja djeca trebala su u ranoj dobi dosta pažnje, od vježbi, terapija i koječega i nisam sigurna da bih to znala prepoznati kao mlađa niti bih imala strpljenja izaći s tim na kraj. Danas je sve to iza nas.
> 
> Mali dodatak - sigurna sam da ću svoju djecu motivirati da se rano (čitaj: na vrijeme) osamostale, zaposle i rade jer nema načina da ih dugo podupirem, ne što ne bih htjela, nego postoji opasnost da neću moći.


Peterlin, daj si malo kredita.  :Smile: 
sigurno bi i u mladoj dobi prepoznala poteskoce i reagirala.
Ja sam sa 26 znala da moje dijete staro godinu dana nije kao druga . Znala sam to, bila sam mlada i bio mi je prvo dijete. Nitko od strucnih sluzbi nije to prepoznao do skole , a nije da nisam pitala , hodala i pohadala radionice roditeljstva , i svasta nesto...
Ok, svatko govori iz vlastitog iskustva, ali stvarno godine nemaju previse veze sa tim.

----------


## sirius

> ja sam kao mlađa imala barem 10 puta više strpljenja nego danas
> za sve
> i tolerancije
> o živcima da ne govorim
> 
> 
> sad me izraubao ili posao ili ljudi


Zivot , draga moja.  :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

rekla bih da se razlikujemo utoliko kada je kome što zasjelo na vrat.
meni je prije, pa što me nije ubilo, ojačalo me.
drugima je kasnije, pa nisu ni znali kako su lijepo živjeli do tada  :lool:

----------


## Zuska

> Mala anegdota s bratom: prvi razred, razgovaraju o roditeljima.
> Jedan djecak kaze: Moj tata je jako star, ima 33 godine.
> Brat: Moj nije star, on ima 53


Ja, 7 godina, čestitam mami rođendan, dajem joj poklon i čestitku. 
Mama čita čestitku, sretan ti 26. rođendan, ali ja nemam 26, nego 25 godina...
Ja, mislim si, ... 25, 26, ko da je važno, i jedno i drugo je puno....  :Laughing:

----------


## Zuska

> ja sam kao mlađa imala barem 10 puta više strpljenja nego danas
> za sve
> i tolerancije
> o živcima da ne govorim
> 
> 
> sad me izraubao ili posao ili ljudi


ma nije, nego sad već za većinu stvari znaš kako će završiti pa nemaš živaca prolaziti kroz već viđeno. 
:tješimse:

----------


## vertex

> Nije istina da toga nema, i na ovom forumu i posvuda (to što vertex spominje kao edit meni).
> Mislim da se baš promovira svugdje i vrlo često i da mnogi na to nasjedaju pa se kaju kad je kasno.


Pa ja sam i napisala da je to ok tema za raspravu, i slažem se kako se često govori o kasnom majčinstvu kao da je postizanje istog čas posla za bilo koga. 
Moja primjedba je da se ovdje konkretno radi o individualnoj odluci i nije mi baš fer opterećivati takvu temu nekim generalnim analizama. Ali naravno, de gustibus...

----------


## babyboys

> Pa sad... moje iskustvo je drugačije. Godine mi nisu donijele pomanjkanje živaca, naprotiv...
> 
> Iz razreda mog starijeg sina na natjecanja idu upravo djeca roditelja koji su ih dobili u svojim kasnijim godinama - svi. Imaju iznadprosječne rezultate u školi, bave se svim i svačim itd. Govorim to na temelju vlastitog uvida, ne samo na temelju svoje djece iako se oni savršeno uklapaju u ovo.


cisto za protutezu- moje dijete ide na dva zupanijska natjecanja, nadprosjecno je u svemu , trenira dva sporta i jos svasta nesto radi u zivotu. Rodila sam ga sa 19 godina. Njegovi prijatelji su svi vrlo slicni njemu , a sve majke su bile mladje od 30 kad su ih rodile. Nije sve u godinama, nesto je i u glavi i stavu. 

Silvia, sretno i samo naprijed.

----------


## *mamica*

> A s druge strane, mislim da ne griiešim da se ono također krivo shvaćanje - stara je rodilja s 38, koji spominje AM, što se znao provlačiti za generacije prije, 
> zadnjih godina zaista preokrenuo u ono - nije vam/nam žurba, još smo mladi, ima vremena, i da se to ohrabruje u medijima (naročito ovi celebovi) i posvuda.
> Nije istina da toga nema, i na ovom forumu i posvuda (to što vertex spominje kao edit meni).
> Mislim da se baš promovira svugdje i vrlo često i da mnogi na to nasjedaju pa se kaju kad je kasno.


Potpisujem u potpunosti. Moja ginekologica se inače bavi i sterilitetom i MPO. Prvo dijete sam rodila jako, jako i još jednom jako (nije na odmet  :Grin: ) mlada. Nekoliko godina poslije kada sam joj došla, prvo joj je pitanje bilo: što čekaš s drugim? A još uvijek sam mlada, samo sa jednim "jako" ispred  :Grin: . To danas baš i nije politički korektno, ali žena zna što govori. Poslije drugog poroda rekla mi je da si dam godinu dana da se oporavim i da, ako želim još djece, odmah krećem na treće jer već za koju godinu gazim u tridesetu. Dakle, s biološke strane, ipak treba žuriti.

Što se tiče ostalih aspekata, uvjerenja sam da zaista nema pravila. U okolini imam svakojakih primjera, ali u životu nema pravila. Tko zna i koliko dugo ćemo živjeti i kakve nas bolesti mogu strefiti - kada bi tako razmišljali, nitko ne bi imao djecu. Gdje ima volje i ljubavi, ima i načina. Samo, biologije radi, valja požuriti.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Potpisujem u potpunosti. Moja ginekologica se inače bavi i sterilitetom i MPO. Prvo dijete sam rodila jako, jako i još jednom jako (nije na odmet ) mlada. Nekoliko godina poslije kada sam joj došla, prvo joj je pitanje bilo: što čekaš s drugim? A još uvijek sam mlada, samo sa jednim "jako" ispred . To danas baš i nije politički korektno, ali žena zna što govori. Poslije drugog poroda rekla mi je da si dam godinu dana da se oporavim i da, ako želim još djece, odmah krećem na treće jer već za koju godinu gazim u tridesetu. Dakle, s biološke strane, ipak treba žuriti.
> 
> Što se tiče ostalih aspekata, uvjerenja sam da zaista nema pravila. U okolini imam svakojakih primjera, ali u životu nema pravila. Tko zna i koliko dugo ćemo živjeti i kakve nas bolesti mogu strefiti - kada bi tako razmišljali, nitko ne bi imao djecu. Gdje ima volje i ljubavi, ima i načina. Samo, biologije radi, valja požuriti.


Tako je. 
A sve ono što spominjem, uopće ne govorim na vlastitom iskustvu, dapače, ja ga baš demantiram, čak me je strah da ću biti plodna i s 50, više je meni ta muka da me još štogod ne zadesi neočekivano.
I imam sad više živaca, i bolje mi je materijalno stanje, ali imam i više godina.

Primijetila sam odavno, kad se i ovdje po raznim temama raspravlja o zrelosti i spremnosti za majčinstvo, ubaci se u tu jednadžbu svašta: imam li dobar posao sada, imam li stambene kvadrate, imam li pogodan auto, kolika su nam primanja...slabo se u tim jednadžbama uzimaju u obzir rizici godina.

Ne želi se gledati hoće li se tko razboljeti i biti živ, naravno da se to ne može predvidjeti, 
ali se istovremeno ide pomno gledati hoće li tko imati uplaćeno životno osiguranje i dovoljno ušteđevine da dijete pošalje na faks i ostavi mu stan u nasljedstvo. Pa što je tu sad veći faktor rizika? Nešto mi ne štima u takvoj računici.
Može se zajedno s djetetom stjecati stanje i imanje, dok dijete raste, i čovjek sazrijeva, i posao isto tako.
Poznajem blisko četiri bračna para koji ne mogu imati djece, svi su u godinama kad im je to teže ostvarivo. Samo jedni su u toj situaciji jer naprosto nisu imali životnog partnera ranije, tako su se životne kockice posložile, a ovih troje su se vodili krilaticom "prvo štalica, onda kravica". Sad je tu velika i lijepa štalica, a nigdje kravice.
Kažem, uopće se nisam osobno o to opekla, ali znam da mnoge baš taj stav košta, i nije naodmet da razmisle možda neki drugi za koje mi ovdje ni ne slutimo da sad čitaju.

I da se ne zanose kako su I.B. i Severina, i još ne znam koliko njih, prvo "ostvarile sve svoje ambicije", a onda tek dijete. Da baš tako treba biti.
Ne ide to baš tako u životu glatko kao po loju, kako se predstavlja javno.

----------


## *mamica*

Ne ide ni najmanje. Kada sam ostala trudna, bila sam na vrhu svijeta, imala sam sve posloženo i situaciju nadprosječnu dobru. Mjesec dana prije poroda, sve je se preokrenulo, ostali smo bez ičega. Otišla sam u bolnicu roditi raspravljajući sa mužem o poslu. Selila, rodila, radila.. Ništa nismo imali, a samo par mjeseci ranije bili smo kraljevi svijeta.

I kada smo konačno mukom sve posložili na svoje mjesto, zadesi nas teška bolest djeteta. I hop, ajmo sve jovo nanovo. Nikada u životu ne možemo računati da smo sigurni i da će biti onako kako smo planirali. I nema ničeg lošeg u tome da i naša djeca to vide.

----------


## cvijeta73

neno, otvori si novu temu  :Grin: 
ovako je stvarno malo trljanje soli na ranu.
ko da je temu  otvorila 35-godišnjakinja s pitanjem jel da rađam il da idem na doktorat  u ameriku.  :Undecided:

----------


## seni

ja mislim da radanje sa 40 i iznad nije trend, niti ce postati trend. (mozda jednog dana, kad se i plodnost pomocu znanosti produzi)
mislim da je dobro da ljudi sami odlucuju sto ce i kako i kada ce.
a kakvu ce tko imati jednadbu, mislim da je vrlo individualno.

----------


## seni

[QUOTE=Nena-Jabuka;2575431Ako je cura od 20 god.završila školu, zaposlila se, ili nije, ako partner radi, ako su uvjeti relativno ok, i oni su spremni, zašto ne i tada.

 [/QUOTE]

pa nena, mislim da je odgovor vrlo jasan. ako zele super. a ako ne zele (bez obzira sto bi netko mislio, da bi oni trebali ili ne trebali) opet super.
ja uopce ne mislim da selebritiji imaju tu neku promotorsku ulogu. nego se naprosto  o njima pise stalno i o svemu, te koje cipele, te jeli premrsava, ili predebela, te ovo i ono. pa tako i o onima koji dobiju djecu kasnije.

a ni ne cini mi se da tako puno ljudi i ima djecu u kasnijim godinama.  a oni koji imaju, to je naposlijetku njihova odluka. hvala bogu da zivimo u vremenu u kojem nam nece selo odredivati kada cemo i kako cemo imati djecu.

----------


## seni

a sto se tice unuka, nisu svacije zivotne koordinate odredene medama, skola (faks) udaja, djeca, unuci.

osim toga, nema garancije  da  se djeca nece odseliti u kinu, na aljasku ..itd, po ce se unuci vidati par puta godisnje.
(nadam se da ce moja ostati, barem u europskim koordinatama  :Grin: )

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mladost ne garantira plodnost, na mnogim temama na forumu se to potvrdilo. Kao što ni 40-te ne garantiraju sterilitet, eto puno vas je gore napisalo svoja iskustva.
Iz ovih cipela mogu napisati da bi mi majčinstvo u ranim 20-im bilo katastrofa.
Majčinstvo s 29 mi je taman.
Ako se  odlučim na još djece, neće to bit prije 35. No way. Svijesno idem u to. Kad mi je bazična potreba za majčinstvom ispunjena, mogu se kockat s time hoću li ponovo zanijet i rodit ili neću.
Voljela bih, jednog dana, al neću umrijet od tuge ako ne bude.
Pokretačici teme želim, kako se u mojim krajevima kaže, puno sriće i trdo sprida  :lool:

----------


## apricot

ja želim plesati na njihovim svadbama (da se niste usudili reći kako možda neće ni raditi svadbe, kako će možda živjeti na kamčatki, kako uopće neće zvati roditelje) 
ali, ako se sin bude ženio kasno ko roditelji mu... moći ću se rasplesati u kolicima

----------


## flopica

ja mislim da bi bilo jako tužno da ljudi ne pokušaju
i ja sam bila spremnija i sa više živaca u trideset i nekoj nego u dvadeset u nekoj, provjereno
nekome obratno
nema pravila i ne treba ga ni biti

----------


## casa

> joj. ne znam, ja opet mislim da je gore roditi s dvadeset nego s četrdeset, već ako se može birati.
> drugi porod u 31. mi je bio ok po svemu.


Ozbiljno? Ja sam prvo rodila s 19 a treće s 28 i definitivno sam osjećala fizički da mi je s 28 teže. Psihički lakše, ali fizički teže. Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako bi mi bilo teško rodit za deset godina... A možda bih se iznenadila

----------


## Sumskovoce

> ja želim plesati na njihovim svadbama (da se niste usudili reći kako možda neće ni raditi svadbe, kako će možda živjeti na kamčatki, kako uopće neće zvati roditelje) 
> ali, ako se sin bude ženio kasno ko roditelji mu... moći ću se rasplesati u kolicima


pa što dramiš, ako mu se ne bude žurilo, napravit će tulum u staračkom domu

----------


## flopica

je apri, kud baš u kolicima
evo sam te odmah vizualizirala s nekim cool platformama na nogama u kolicima   :Razz:

----------


## seni

> ja želim plesati na njihovim svadbama (da se niste usudili reći kako možda neće ni raditi svadbe, kako će možda živjeti na kamčatki, kako uopće neće zvati roditelje) 
> ali, ako se sin bude ženio kasno ko roditelji mu... moći ću se rasplesati u kolicima


  :Laughing: 
ajme apri, ako si to sve htjela sa kakti nekom garancijom. e pa trebala si onda prije postatai mama.  :Grin: 
ma budes se ti nama naplesala...

----------


## AdioMare

> Ozbiljno? Ja sam prvo rodila s 19 a treće s 28 i definitivno sam osjećala fizički da mi je s 28 teže. Psihički lakše, ali fizički teže. Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako bi mi bilo teško rodit za deset godina... A možda bih se iznenadila


isključivo na fizičku snagu misliš? to, kako bi iznijela trudnoću, porod i prvu godinu života?
nije ti zanemarivo da si u toj dobi već imala troje djece, možda te je briga oko njih svih troje umarala, a ne da si se s 28 toliko promijenila.
mene je i fizička i psihička zahtjevost roditeljstva s 20 godina poprilično zatekla.
bez obzira što sam s drugim djetetom već ušla u tridesete, meni je posložena glava donijela puno sređenije majčinstvo nego fizička snaga s dvadeset.

----------


## apricot

a nekima se glava nikad ne posloži

----------


## AdioMare

> a nekima se glava nikad ne posloži


pa ja sam i mislila samo na dječju ladicu, ne na cijeli ormar!  :lool:

----------


## apricot

ahhahahahaahahahah
(di je ona tema gdje smo pričale o pranju ormara iznutra; neke to redovito rade, a neke su se jako čudile)

----------


## spajalica

ja za mjacnistvo nikad nisam bila spremna, ni u 20-tim, ni u 30-tim, a sad da me neko pita nisam ni u 40-ti. ipak imam dva celjadeta i ne zalim ni sekunda sto ih imam. dapace...

pokretacici teme zelim svu srecu ovog svijeta, da ima srecu i veselje koje vecina nas u kuci ima. nece joj biti lako, ali svaki osmjeh koji dobije dat ce joj snagu kao i svima nama da ide dalje, pa makr mi bili u 20-tim, 30-tim, 40-tim ili 50-tim.

slazem se s nenom da ipak biologija radi svoje. neke stvari dozvoljava neke ne. ali kako biologija radi na svoju stranu, tako i psiha radi na svoju. prkosi joj i pokazuje imam i ja snagu.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Sve je to individualno...
Evo, mi ćemo postati roditelji u 40-toj, i to po četvrti put, k tome još blizanke.
Da li me strah? Pa mene je jedino bilo strah da trudnoće prođe uredno, da sve bude OK. 
Ali razumijem pokretačicu teme, njima bi to bilo prvo djete. I vjerojatno nije isto postati majka po prvi put u tim godinama, ali što srce želi - nije teško.

Moja krsna kuma je po prvi put postala majka u 45 godini. Danas njezin sin ima 24 godine. Da, bilo je čudnih situacija u stilu je li ti to baka, ali okolina u kojoj se krećete uvijek se brzo prilagodi i prihvati da ste postali roditelji kasnije i to postane normalno.

----------


## casa

> isključivo na fizičku snagu misliš? to, kako bi iznijela trudnoću, porod i prvu godinu života?
> nije ti zanemarivo da si u toj dobi već imala troje djece, možda te je briga oko njih svih troje umarala, a ne da si se s 28 toliko promijenila.
> mene je i fizička i psihička zahtjevost roditeljstva s 20 godina poprilično zatekla.
> bez obzira što sam s drugim djetetom već ušla u tridesete, meni je posložena glava donijela puno sređenije majčinstvo nego fizička snaga s dvadeset.


Da na fizičku snagu, mislim. Ono s 19 sam najozbiljnije mogla spavat 4 sata dnevno mjesecima bez da sam imalo nervoznija...a s 28 nisam... I sad vidim da sam s 31 manje otporna na bolesti koje skupe, nego prije deset godina... Nisu to neke radikalne promjene, ali jesu...Pa kako bi bilo za još deset godina? A glava mi je takva kakva je, s 40 ću bit čisti zen.

----------


## flopica

kako su ljudi različiti
casa ja recimo u dvadesetima nisam mogla ne spavati
mislim nisam ni u tridesetima  :Laughing:  ali sam mentalno sve puuuno lakše podnijela
brijem da bi sad poslije 35-te mogla uopće ne doživiti to nespavanje

----------


## flopica

u svakom slučaju mislim da čovjek jednostavno treba pokušati
je, nisu u cvijetu mladosti i to sigurno nosi određena ograničenja
ali recite mi što je sigurno, na što itko ima garanciju?
nekako kad mislim o ovoj temi, baš bi mi bilo tužno da se ljudi nađu tako u zrelim godinama i niti ne pokušaju doživjeti roditeljstvo
a žele ga...
ono, jedan je život
lijepo je znati ako i ne uspiješ, da si probao
ako uspiješ, što se silno nadam da će ovi ljudi uspjeti, ma gdje ćeš veće radosti!

----------


## Anemona

Na temu - pokušajte.

A na starost - mladost: rodila sam s 28 godina i ono što sam mogla tada je neusporedivo s onim što mogu sad. Ne znam zašto.
Spavati nisam trebala, a bila sam sasvim ok, penjala sam se s djetetom bilo gdje, radila vratolomije bilo kakve, trčala za djetetom u svim smjerovima, nisam bila nervozna,...
Sad se osjećam umorno i umorno i umorno, dobro Hašimoto pridonosi toj ljepoti.

Moje mišljenje prema mojem iskustvu, da sad mogu birati, djecu bih imala s 22-23 godine dvoje jedno za drugim, pa onda do 30 ako bih željla stignem još dvoje.

Sad 7 godina nakon trudnoće, ne osjećam se ni mlađe, ni poletnije, ni spretnije, ni fletnije, a bome ni nešto pametnije. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## flopica

ja se osjećam puno pametnije  :Cool: 
a sad ozbiljno - i kod mene hashimoto igra na kartu umora
onda nije bilo hashimota ali  mi je studij uz dijete igrao na kartu umora
no svejedno, u mom slučaju su veće godine bile pun pogodak
jednostavno ne mogu usporediti ondašnje mentalno stanje sa sadašnjim
mislim, sve sam ja ozbiljno obavljala i onda, ali mi je bilo teško neke stvari razumjeti na ispravan način
valjda (ne)zrelost, što li...

----------


## vertex

Prvo s 25, treće s 34. Treće mi je perolako, i u glavi i fizički.

----------


## Deaedi

> ja moram potpisati Nenu
> iz cipela one koja je drugo dijete rodila sa 40
> da sada mogu promijeniti, prvo bih rodila sa 27, drugo sa 30 
> 
> (ispričavam se svima koje ne mogu zanijeti otprve, kao ja)


Slazem se! Da mi je sa 25g bila ova pamet, isla bi odmah poslije faksa na prvo, i sa 30 na drugo. Ovako sam prvo u 30toj, drugo sa 35 i osjecam znatnu razliku u fizickoj snazi izmedju 1. i 2. djeteta.

----------


## mitovski

Ja sam dijete starijih roditelja. Mama je imala 42, a tata 55 kad sam se rodila. Mami sam bila drugo dijete iz drugog braka, a tati prvo. 
Tada, prije 35 godina, kako mi je mama pričala je to bilo čudo, bilo je mnogo onih koji su se čudili i osuđivali. 
Mama je s 42 godine, 19 godina nakon što je rodila prvo dijete i ostala udovica u tom braku, poželjela još jedno. Pričala mi je da je ta želja bila veća od ičega. Bilo ju je strah, vagala je, razmišljala i kad se odlučila obavila je sve moguće zdravstvene preglede i rekli su joj liječnici da slobodno ima još petero djece. Ostala je trudna vrlo brzo, trudnoća joj nije bila ništa teža od prve.

Ono što mogu reći iz pozicije djeteta starijih roditelja, da nikada nisam osjetila da sam zakinuta zbog njihovih godina u smislu da im je fizički bilo teško. Mama je imala beskrajno strpljenja, volje, živaca, ljubavi, pažnje. Radila je, došla bi s posla npr. u petak poslije podne, uzela me za ruku i neplanirano odvela na izlet vlakom u npr. Varaždin sa svojih 50-tak godina. Ja danas s 35 godina, nemam toliko elana, živaca i volje, koliko je ona imala.

Ono što je meni 'negativno' u toj priči je da sam tatu izgubila s 31, imao je tada 86 godina, znači dugo je i poživio, a mama je nažalost oboljela od alzheimera. Tako da sam zapravo dosta rano izgubila oba roditelja, iako je mama još živa, ali eto bolest je ružna. Kad se moja J. rodila nismo imali pomoć mojih roditelja.
Naravno, i mlađi roditelji mogu oboljeti i umrijeti, ali je ipak realno veća mogućnost kad su roditelji stariji. Kad sam imala 20tak godina, oni su već počeli ozbiljnije pobolijevati, tako da sam upoznala sve čari hitne pomoći, bolnica, znam nazive svih mogućih boleština, pretraga itd. i zapravo sam u dvadesetima ja njima postala roditelj na neki način. 
Eh, da i još jedna stvar koja me opterećivala. Kad sam postala svjesna njihovih starijih godina i kad su oni prešli  70-tu, imala sam svakodnevni strah od njihove smrti koji je uvijek bio tu negdje u podsvijesti, baš zbog toga što su bili stariji, a ja još na neki način balava, pa sam znala panično trčati kući nakon što bih zvala tatu na telefon nekoliko sati a on se ne bi javljao. Kad je tata umro, oslobodila sam se i tog straha.

Zbog svega toga kao dijete sam si zamislila da ću biti mlada mama i da nema šanse da priuštim takve strahove djetetu i što rodim do 30-te rodim i gle čuda  :Smile: , kako to obično biva, prvo sam rodila s 31, sada imam 35 i još ne pomišljam na drugo, znači može mi se dogoditi da i sama budem majka u 40-tima  :Smile: .

----------


## larmama

Silvia, ako želite samo krenite, ja gledajući oko sebe vidim roditelje raznih dobi i ništa mi nije neobično.

Ja sam rodila s 33, i fizički i psihički sam se osjećala isto kao i s 20  :Smile: . Sad je već malo drugačija priča, ipak su se javile neke tegobe koje prije nisam imala no ne mislim da bi mi one bile prepreka. Drugi par rukava je samo začeće, e tu mi je letvica previsoko.

Inače moj je tata prošle godine "plesao" u kolicima na bratovoj svadbi  :Wink:  .

----------


## Dilek

Ja isto mislim da ako postoji volja, zelja i energija, nema razloga da se ne krene na bebu i u kasnijoj dobi. Sto ce netko reci je najmanje bitno. Ne mogu zamisliti kako bi grozno bilo odustati od bebe jer je kakti prekasno, i onda se cijeli zivot pitati sto bi bilo. To je jedna od stvari koje je bolje pokusati ostvariti, nego pustiti da prodje bioloski voz.

----------


## larmama

Mene je mama rodila s 21 i ja se uopće ne sjećam da sam imala neko mišljenje o njenim godinama.
Što se tiče moje kćeri isto nisam nikada uočila da je to nešto što primjećuje.

----------


## larmama

Dok sam ja stisnula Pošalji, Dilek obrisala pitanje. Tako da ovaj moj post iznad više nema smisla.

----------


## sillyme

Ovo sto pise *mitovski*, to je ono sto mene malo muci kad razmisljam o buducnosti. A prvo sam rodila 34 i tad mi se to cinilo sasvim ok godine, drugo s 37 i sad kad se priblizavam 40-oj i kad se u nekom trenutku spomenulo trece, nekako smo i mm i ja zakljucili da ipak ne bi. Izmedju ostalog, Poceo je on racunati kad ce x ici na maturu mi cemo imati y godina i tako, ja sam zakljucila da ne zelim to dalje racunati  :Grin: 

Tako da ne kazem da je lose ili da ne bi trebalo imati djecu i u 40-ima tko zeli, ali s danasnjim iskustvom nadam se da ce moja djeca ipak koju bebu i ranije, da malo uzivam i kao baka... Iako, ja razmisljam o tome kako biti baka, a oni jos u vrticu  :Laughing:  No to je zato sto vidim koliko je meni baka servis od pomoci, i rado bi da i njima moze biti. A mozda odluce da im je dadilja draza, ili da zele sve sami, previse je tu nepoznanica i ne valja razmisljati previse unaprijed jer smo preivse skloni zamisljati svijet u kojem je nase iskustvo "mjera" svih stvari.

----------


## apricot

teško se odmaknuti od svojega iskustva
da možemo potpuno apstrahirati od toga, ovaj topik bi ostao bez ijednoga posta
ili bismo svi pisali hipotetički

naravno da kad gledam kako moje prijateljice iz razreda idu djeci na maturu, i mlade i zgodne plešu s njima... bude mi žao
jer ću ja na maturi svojega sina imati 60

sve je to, zapravo - nebitno
ali ni sadašnji život se ne sastoji od nekih (pre)velikih stvari
svaki dan se "popikavam" na neku sitnicu

----------


## Nightswimming

Ono što je meni bio bitan faktor pri planiranju obitelji, uz činjenicu da sam imala mlade roditelje pa sam željela i ja biti mlada mama, su također statistike - ali drugačije od onih koje je postala Inesz.

Kao što svi znamo, rizik za određene bolesti djeteta raste s godinama roditelja. I ako su roditelji stari, postoje povećane šanse da to dijete neće biti zdravo. A na prekid trudnoće se osobno ne bi mogla odlučiti, čak ni uz saznanje da beba nije ok. Dakle, u takvom slučaju, ja bi s 40+ rodila dijete koje bi zahtijevalo pojačanu skrb i koje bi vjerojatno ostalo samo nakon moje smrti, u nekoj instituciji. 

Možda se čini dosta pesimistično to razmišljanje, i svjesna sam da nema pravila - može se i s 20 desiti da beba ima ozbiljnih zdravstvenih problema,  ali brojke su neumoljive i ipak mislim da prilikom odluke o kasnijem roditeljstvu treba i to uzeti u obzir.

----------


## alef

Bas se tema nekako prosirila, mnogo iskustava, vlastitih i tudjih... Ali mi je super da svi podrzavaju ideju da silvia i njm pokusaju  :Smile:  
To na neki nacin pokazuje da ni jedno iskustvo, imanje djece sa 20 ili 40 nije negativno, naprotiv, djecu je uvijek lijepo imati, voljeti, odgajati... Samo je nekada malo napornije...

zelim od srca da uspijete!

----------


## Deaedi

> Bas se tema nekako prosirila, mnogo iskustava, vlastitih i tudjih... Ali mi je super da svi podrzavaju ideju da silvia i njm pokusaju  
> To na neki nacin pokazuje da ni jedno iskustvo, imanje djece sa 20 ili 40 nije negativno, naprotiv, djecu je uvijek lijepo imati, voljeti, odgajati... Samo je nekada malo napornije...
> 
> zelim od srca da uspijete!


Slažem se!

----------


## sara10

Da i ja nešto kažem na ovu temu, imam 2 sestre, najmađa je mlađa od mene 17 godina, mama ju je rodila u 44 godini života, tataje dvije godine stariji (eto desilo se neplanirano, što se meni, kojoj su počele mladenačke bubice sa 17, nije baš svidilo). Mene je rodila u 27-oj, drugu kćer u 35-toj, a za najmalđu sam već napisala. Sve tri trudnoće bez problema, sa zadnjom trudnoćom je radla skoro do samog kraja (do dva mjeseca prije termina), sva tri poroda "brzinska" bez rezanja, tj. šivanja. Zadnja trudnoća moje mame, dakle u 44 god, protekla bez ikakavih problema, bez ležanja, bez nekih tegoba i rodila je zdravu i veselu seku. Tako da mislim da stvarno nema pravila, priroda je priroda i protiv nje se ne može. A sreća koju nam je najmlađa sestra donijela kad se rodila je neopisiva, ne samo mojim roditeljima, nego i nama sestrama. Obažavala sam je (i sad naravno), čuvala kad je mama počela radit (ja sam tad bila pri kraju studiju i mogla sam si organizirat vrijeme vezano za odlaske na predavanja), učia uz nju, zajedno gledale MTV, slušala je muziku koji i ja slušam....
Moja najmlađa sestra danas ima malo straije roditelje u odnosu na svoje vršnjake, ali joj ništa ne fali zbog toga, ima jednaku pažnju, ljubav i brigu kao što bi imala da su roditelji mlađi. Uz to ima i dvije starije sestre. Btw, ona je meni (obe sestre) sada velika podrška u mojoj borbi za dijete. Jedva čekam da postane teta, a ja mama.

----------


## Sony

> Ja, 7 godina, čestitam mami rođendan, dajem joj poklon i čestitku. 
> Mama čita čestitku, sretan ti 26. rođendan, ali ja nemam 26, nego 25 godina...
> Ja, mislim si, ... 25, 26, ko da je važno, i jedno i drugo je puno....


Ha,ha,ha
A evo kakav je stav imala moja sestra o dobi moje mame koja je nju rodila s 28g.
Kad je bio roditeljski ili informacije u skoli inzistirala je da mama prije ode na frizuru. Iz ormara je birala sto ce mama obuci samo da netko ne skuzi "kako joj je mama stara". Inace,moja mama i tada i sada ima zavidnu liniju i izgleda bar 10gmlade,ali tako je mojoj sestri tada bilo u glavi. Danas ona s punih 40razmislja o jos jednoj bebici...

----------


## Dilek

> Dok sam ja stisnula Pošalji, Dilek obrisala pitanje. Tako da ovaj moj post iznad više nema smisla.


Sori izbrisala sam jer mi se ucinilo ko bespotrebno bediranje

----------


## Jurana

Ja se totalno razumijem s AdioMare na ovoj temi!

Što se tiče teme, silvia, navijam za vas!

----------


## ina33

Nakon toliko iskustva s pdf-om neplodnost, planirati prvo dijete u 44-da, to je bioloski rub i vecina zena te dobi imat ce problema sa zacecem i odrzanjem trudnoce. Ako se sjecam statistike, svaka cetvrta trudnoca u toj dobi zbog starosti jajnih stanica zavrsava spontanim. Da  idete pokusati ivf vjerojatno na to zbog tvoje dobi drzavno ne bi imala pravo jer zakonodavac racuna da je toliko mali postotak zena koje ce uspjesno iznijet trudnocu mali da ne placa postupke. Najrealnija sansa, ako ne upadnes ne u sretnice, nego prije u ove kojima se ne dogodi cudo pa zatrudne u 45-toj je ici u cesku na donaciju jajne stanice ili posvojiti nesto starije dijete. Muska dob je za zacece irelevantna. Ono 'zdrai smo' skoro pa nista ne znaci vezano za reproduktivni bioloski sat zene.

Nakon sto sam to rekla, zelim ti da bas ti budes 'jedna od tisucu iz pjesme josipe lisac'. A ovo 'najstariji roditelji', to dijete ner osvjescuje u bebljoj dobi nego u vrticko-skolskoj, ali boze moj, ko kome ista garantira, bolest danas i mlade kosi.

Glavni problem u toj dobi je napravit dijete i najveca zabluda modernog doba je da su cetrdesete  ove tridesete za zenu.

----------


## ina33

Dakle, to sto mozda imas jos uredne cikluse ne znaci puno, u toj dobi kvaliteta jajne sta ice rapidno opada a ona je kljucna za zacece i vitalnu trudnocu. Probajte sest mjeseci pa cete vidjeti kako ide.

----------


## boogie woogie

*silvia*, tolerancija i otvorenost sugestijama je jedno, no po meni fakat ne bi trebala brinut (pogotovo ne s 44g)  sta ko misli o tako osobnoj odluci. nitko ne zivi u tvojoj kozi! sretno sta god da odlucila  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## techna

[QUOTE=Argente;2575451]*Ovo* je dokument o kojem Inesz priča. Za one kojima se ne da čitati, prepisujem sljedeću tablicu:

Dob rodilje

<= 14 - 9
15-19 - 1354
20-24 - 6759
25-29 - 1398
30-34 - 12920
35-39 - 5438
40-44 - 1041
=>45 - 58

[QUOTE]

Meni su opet ove brojkice totalno zanimljive:

u generacijama 25-29 ima skoro 10x manje nego kod onih 30-34,
i 5x manje nego u generacijama 35-39 ?

da ovo nacrtaš dobio bi rastućo-padajuću sinusoidu.

najsmješnije mi je što sam ja totalno kontra ovoj statistici:

rodila 2 u skupini koja malo rađa, a ne mogu zatrudnit u skupini koja najviše rađa  :Laughing:

----------


## Inesz

u gore citiranom postu se potkrala greška
u dobi od 25-29 godina u 2012. godini u Hrvatskj je rodilo 13 498 žena, ne 1398 
dob od 25-29 godina je najćešća dob u kojoj žene u Hr rađaju


evo link na rdeovnu godišnju  publikaciju Hrvatskog zavoda za javno zdravstvo:

http://hzjz.hr/wp-content/uploads/20...orodi_2012.pdf

----------


## anin

Odgovor na pitanje iz uvoda može dati samo svatko sebi samom!! Autorica vjerujem, u svom srcu već zna što želi!!
Nema pravila u životu, nekom je bolje ranije, nekom kasnije, ko bi znao..

Osobno, ne bih rađala u 44-oj....čak ni u 40-oj...alo dobro, ja već imam djecu, i pomalo guštam o maštanju o vremenu kad ću bez njih moći na putovanja...pa ne bih opet u pelene...i školske obaveze....pa tako do penzije...

Zato kažem - svaki život - različita priča...nema recepta

----------


## techna

Baš me zanima što se događa sa pokretačicom teme,
možda nam je već trudna dok mi ovdje o njoj lamentiramo  :Laughing: 


silvia, javi se!

btw. mog je tetka njegova mama rodila sa 45, kao drugo dijete,
(1. je rodila sa 42). tata mu je imao 56. 
tak da je zbroj godina njegovih roditelja fakat bio preko 100 kao što je netko prije karikirao  :Laughing: 

deda i baka othranili djecu, uživali u unučadi, a baka je čak bila na unukinom vjenčanju.

vjerojatno nema puno takvih primjera, ali ih ima.
i mislim da su se nekada ljudi možda i manje svemu tome čudili.
djeca su ipak dar i blagoslov. kad god da dođu, dobro dođu.

----------


## mačkulina

> Nakon toliko iskustva s pdf-om neplodnost, planirati prvo dijete u 44-da, to je bioloski rub i vecina zena te dobi imat ce problema sa zacecem i odrzanjem trudnoce. Ako se sjecam statistike, svaka cetvrta trudnoca u toj dobi zbog starosti jajnih stanica zavrsava spontanim. Da  idete pokusati ivf vjerojatno na to zbog tvoje dobi drzavno ne bi imala pravo jer zakonodavac racuna da je toliko mali postotak zena koje ce uspjesno iznijet trudnocu mali da ne placa postupke. Najrealnija sansa, ako ne upadnes ne u sretnice, nego prije u ove kojima se ne dogodi cudo pa zatrudne u 45-toj je ici u cesku na donaciju jajne stanice ili posvojiti nesto starije dijete. Muska dob je za zacece irelevantna. Ono 'zdrai smo' skoro pa nista ne znaci vezano za reproduktivni bioloski sat zene.
> 
> Nakon sto sam to rekla, zelim ti da bas ti budes 'jedna od tisucu iz pjesme josipe lisac'. A ovo 'najstariji roditelji', to dijete ner osvjescuje u bebljoj dobi nego u vrticko-skolskoj, ali boze moj, ko kome ista garantira, bolest danas i mlade kosi.
> 
> Glavni problem u toj dobi je napravit dijete i najveca zabluda modernog doba je da su cetrdesete  ove tridesete za zenu.


koliko god ovo tvoje tumačenje ruše poneki slučajevi koji su iznimka - mislim da si baš rekla ono što je sukus svega...što je u biti neko optimalno pravilo

----------


## mačkulina

ne dijelim djecu po spolu uopće ali evo jedan detalj našeg iskustva...

neki dan ja i muž pričamo o mogućem hipotetskom djetetu... i kaže meni moj muž (koji ima 53 godine ovaj čas) i koji je otac 5 i pol godišnjakinje i 2 i pol godišnjakinje - znaš mačkulina, da čudom nekim si opet trudna, ja bih opet curu...

ja ga pitam, čemu to i zašto to? A on će meni ovako: 'gle,ja sam muško, ja imam 2 brata, imao sam oca.... muškom djetetu je jako bitno da otac sa njim zaigra nogomet na livadici, u parkiću, da se ponekad pohrva u igri na tepihu, jer znaš dečki ti vole odmjeravati snage međusobno' - draga ja imam 53 godine, nemam ja te snage više sad a kamo li kada hipotetski on bude imao 4 ili 5 god a ja ću tada biti u 60 tim... star sam ja za muško dijete.. 

Moram priznati da sam ostala šokirana razmišljenjem jednog 53 godišnjaka muškarca o spolu djeteta.. dosada sam stalno slušala razmišljanje o djeci (općenito)

Moram priznati da sam ostala zamišljena... što vi mislute o tome?

----------


## Mojca

MD ima 53 i uredno s našom jedinom curom od skoro tri igra nogomet, baca se po podu dok brani... vozi ju na biciklu, planinari, kad ona više ne može hodati nosi ju u ruksaku.
Nije stvar godina nego volje i kondicije. Bar što se nogometa tiče...
Nek malo sredi kondiciju, pa će sve moći... :Wink: 

Btw, i MD je totalno bez kondicije, samo je uporan ko mazga.

----------


## Tanči

Mačkulina, ne znam da li se sjećaš, ali moj muž ima 65, još malo pa 66, a ja u četvrtak navršavam 45.
I kad sam prije tri mjeseca imala izostanak menge za koji je i doktorica tvrdila da je trudnoća, on je bio sretan.
Da, sretan  :Smile: 
A ja, iako dugo pokušavamo i ne ide, baš i ne.
Zapravo sam bila strašno zabrinuta.
Jer, ipak smo u godinama.
Na kraju od trudnoće ništa.
Prokrvarila sam.
...i sad ga gledam, ok, vide mu se godine, ali ima u njemu i života i volje i snage za svašta.
I znaš kaj?
On je najbolji otac na svijetu.
Najbolji!
Bez pretjerivanja.

----------


## Tanči

E da, bili su s nama na moru nećaci.
Dečko od 9, i cure od 6 i 7 godina.
Moj muž bi sve njih uzeo plus naša mala, dakle četvero djece i s njima na plažu.
I tri psa.
Ja sam se zezala: dece četri, pesa tri.
On bi s njima ronio, plivao, pa bi otišli na most skakati.
Učio ih skakati na glavu, salto...
Pa na sladoled.
Navečer obavezno na nogač.
A ja doma kuham i zovem gdje li su jer je dogovor bio da će doći prije sat- dva, a on mi odgovara:" evo, sad ćemo, još samo ovo pa ono  :Smile: ...
I kad bi napokon došli svi bi mi uglas prepričavali dogodovštine, s muž bi poslije kad bismo bili sami oduševljeno pričao kako su klinci sjajni.
I tako svaki dan, mjesec dana.

----------


## Mojca

Godine su stanje duha, tvoj muž je dokaz!

----------


## Tanči

Ma naravno.
Isti je on kakav je bio pred 23 godine od kad smo zajedno.
Tijelo stari, ali u duši, srcu smo isti.

----------


## pretorija

I ja sam jedna od malo starijih mama ne zato sta sam ja tako htjela neko drugi je odlucio o tome 
sa 22god  vec sam bila spremna ali eto dogodilo se TEK sa 43god rodila sa punih 44god trudnoca uzivancija bez ijednog problema.
u mom slucaju je bila donacija JS.
Zbog rane meno pause izazvane kemo terapijama.
Moja zelja za djetetom je bila jaca od razmisljanja da smo prestari MM je imao 50god kad se mali rodio MM je bio davno odustao od svega glavni razlog starost ali sam ga nekako uspjela ubjedit da nismo bas tako jako stari :Grin:  I na kraju je pristao na nas "jos jedan "pokusaj bilo ih je dosta.

Sada uzivamo I drago mije da nisam odustala.
Sta ce nam zivot donijet vidicemo nadamo se kad nam je podario dijete u kasnim godinama da ce nam podarit I malo duzi zivot :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mojca

> Ma naravno.
> Isti je on kakav je bio pred 23 godine od kad smo zajedno.
> Tijelo stari, ali u duši, srcu smo isti.


Da, ali treba voditi računa i o tijelu, pa ono stari sporije. Ne mislim na izgled, već na kondiciju. 
Verujem da TM i u tome može posramiti mnoge vršnjake.

----------


## Tanči

Genetika je tu presudna.
Niti on vježba, niti pazi kaj jede, a jede baš ono kaj recimo ne bi smio, trebao, puši godinama.
Ali ga zdravlje služi.
Nema dekagrama viška. Zapravo godinama ima istu kilažu.
Niski tlak, kolesterol, šećer, zgrušavanje... sve nisko.
Zdravlje općenito super i daj Bože da ostane tako.
Spava isto super i da ga pohvalim još malo: već je skoro godinu dana u punoj, starosnoj mirovini u koju je išao lani silom zakona kad je navršio 65.
Htio je još raditi, ali mu nisu htjeli produžiti  :Smile: 
U današnje vrijeme kad ljudi uglavnom gibaju u mirovinu čim steknu prve uvjete, on je stvarno " poseban slučaj"  :Smile: 
I jako ga je ljutilo dok je još radio kad bi mu se ljudi čudili zašto još radi i ispitivali ga kad misli otić u mirovinu.
Btw. dok ja ovo pišem na plaži, on je s malom u moru i rone školjke  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Da i genetika je važna, ali se loša genetika može popraviti zdravim životnim stilom. 
Moj stari ima 64 godine i isto tako provodi sate sa Smjehuljicom na plaži, vozi ju u gumenom brodicu, roni ispod njega... A ima sav niz zdravstvenih problema. Ali, mama pazi što on jede, on biciklari... Pa je u sasvim solidnom stanju za svoje godine, uzme li se u obzir da je pred 23 godine bio na listi za invalidsku mirovinu. 
U mirovini je od pred par godina, a i dalje radi i to baš puno.
Gdje ima volje ima i načina.

----------


## Tanči

Možda se i može ponešto popravit zdravim životom, ali, nažalost mom tati nije pomogla ni vrhunska skrb, ni hrana, ni dodaci prehrani, lijekovi, ma ništa.
Malo mu je to sve produžilo život za kojih godinu- dvije, ali je svejedno preminuo.
Prerano. Sa samo 65.

----------


## anovi1971

i moj je primjer pozitivan.rodita prvo dijete u 44. prekrasnu zdravu bebu.zatrudnila iz prve.trudnocu iznjela bez ikakvih problema, porod lagan sve skupa 3 sata. beba 4kg.sad velika curka od 2 godine. tako moj savjet samo naprijed, ja cak razmisljam o drugom.

----------


## mašnica

Moram podignuti ovu temu u dahu je pročitala. Mi smo 37+38 imamo dvoje i nekako smo spremni za jos. Izgledamo i osjecamo se mladji nego sto jesmo.

Tu i tamo zaskripi kraljeznica ali aktivni smo, trčeći na sve strane....ali....prije god.dana smo bevu izgubili u 8TT...i od tada me strah...ali zelja je sve jaca... zapravo smo se cuvali nisam bila spremna sve mi je to bio preveliki šok.

Još vrtim sto pitanja u glavi da...ne...što ako nešto opet krene krivo? 
Ali pozitivno se trudimo ići naprijed i nadamo se idućih mjeseci novostima.

----------


## Peterlin

> Moram podignuti ovu temu u dahu je pročitala. Mi smo 37+38 imamo dvoje i nekako smo spremni za jos. Izgledamo i osjecamo se mladji nego sto jesmo.
> 
> Tu i tamo zaskripi kraljeznica ali aktivni smo, trčeći na sve strane....ali....prije god.dana smo bevu izgubili u 8TT...i od tada me strah...ali zelja je sve jaca... zapravo smo se cuvali nisam bila spremna sve mi je to bio preveliki šok.
> 
> Još vrtim sto pitanja u glavi da...ne...što ako nešto opet krene krivo? 
> Ali pozitivno se trudimo ići naprijed i nadamo se idućih mjeseci novostima.


Ja mislim da ti nikako nije kasno, ali nisam mjerilo jer sam se s 37 tek udala, a djeca su došla u iduće dvije godine... Probaj. Ako nešto krene krivo - posloži u glavi da je majka priroda zaključila da tako mora biti i gotovo. 
Samo naprijed i sretno!

----------


## ina33

> Ja mislim da ti nikako nije kasno, ali nisam mjerilo jer sam se s 37 tek udala, a djeca su došla u iduće dvije godine... Probaj. Ako nešto krene krivo - posloži u glavi da je majka priroda zaključila da tako mora biti i gotovo. 
> Samo naprijed i sretno!


X.

----------


## Argente

37, pih, cvijet mladosti. Samo naprijed!

Ja sam drugo rodila sa 41, i mislim da sam time dosegla svoju krajnju dob.
Ali ne zbog dobi, nego zato jer je mali prilično zahtjevan za moj pojam  :Grin:  
Da je miran i dobar spavač, još bih vjerojatno tripovala i o trećem (jer i jesam, prvih par mjeseci dok me ludi ritam nije samljeo), ovako sam definitivno kul s idejom da sam svu svoju djecu izrodila.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

moja rođakinja je rodila s 46
pkk
sve prošlo super 
tako da..
sve je stvar osobne procjene, želje i mogućnosti

----------


## Cathy

> moja rođakinja je rodila s 46
> pkk
> sve prošlo super 
> tako da..
> sve je stvar osobne procjene, želje i mogućnosti


Bolje da ovo nisam pročitala. :Smile: 
A baš sam se "uvjerila" da sam prestara. :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

Cathy za to se trebalo i pomuciti

----------


## Jadranka

Mi smo isto 37 i 38 i ocekujemo tretje krajem ljeta. Isto smo jednu bebu izgubili u 7/ 8 tt. Kod nas je to bilo kad sam imala 31 il 32.

Sretno i hrabro! 37 mi se nikako ne cini prekasno, al, ako ces cekat jos 2-3 godine, moglo bi bit.

----------


## Cathy

> Cathy za to se trebalo i pomuciti


Zbilja ne kužim komentar. :Confused:

----------


## mašnica

> Mi smo isto 37 i 38 i ocekujemo tretje krajem ljeta. Isto smo jednu bebu izgubili u 7/ 8 tt. Kod nas je to bilo kad sam imala 31 il 32.
> 
> Sretno i hrabro! 37 mi se nikako ne cini prekasno, al, ako ces cekat jos 2-3 godine, moglo bi bit.


 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

hvala curke!

----------


## Zelena vila

mašnica sad tek vidim ovu temu..
probaj svakako.. 
 ja sam drugo dijete rodila sa 38, i nakon njega dvije trudnoće izgubila... tako da sam treće dijete rodila sa punih 40.. 
 no moja sadašnja sreća je neopisiva i takvu želim i tebi  :Smile: 
sad maštam i o četvrtom djetetu  :Undecided:

----------


## Cathy

> mašnica sad tek vidim ovu temu..
> probaj svakako.. 
>  ja sam drugo dijete rodila sa 38, i nakon njega dvije trudnoće izgubila... tako da sam treće dijete rodila sa punih 40.. 
>  no moja sadašnja sreća je neopisiva i takvu želim i tebi 
> sad maštam i o četvrtom djetetu


Ja sam četvrto sa 42, tako da samo naprijed. :Smile:

----------


## buba klara

Ja sam rodila treće s 40. 
Četvrtu bebu smo izgubili sa moje 42, ali još se nekako nadam da to nije kraj...  :Smile: 
Mašnica, zagrljaj i samo naprijed  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

Hvala javim ako bude novosti

----------


## Zelena vila

ajme Cathy i buba klara  :grouphug: 
rastežete mi ionako prerastegnutu osobnu granicu do koje dobi bi mogla roditi  :Grin: 
a kako razmišljaju vaši muževi? Jesu oni odmah bili za četvrto dijete ili ste neko vrijeme pričali o tome? pitam jer moj muž nikako nije za to da probamo imati i četvrto, no nije baš jako htio ni drugo, treće pa se nadam da bi ga ipak mogla nagovoriti...

----------


## Cathy

> ajme Cathy i buba klara 
> rastežete mi ionako prerastegnutu osobnu granicu do koje dobi bi mogla roditi 
> a kako razmišljaju vaši muževi? Jesu oni odmah bili za četvrto dijete ili ste neko vrijeme pričali o tome? pitam jer moj muž nikako nije za to da probamo imati i četvrto, no nije baš jako htio ni drugo, treće pa se nadam da bi ga ipak mogla nagovoriti...


Razgovarali smo, i da budemo probali pa ako uspije ok, a ako ne da nije suđeno.
Njegovi razlozi su bili da je prestar, ali mu nije prošlo s obzirom da sam ja starija. :Grin: 
(isto smo godište)

----------


## Jadranka

Rekoh ja muzu jucer (iz fore, ne ozbiljno) da bi mogli na cetvrto za par godina. Skoro me iz auta izbacio  :lool:

----------


## buba klara

Mi smo u tome jednoglasni.
 Ne znam, cini mi se da ga moram nagovarat da se ni meni ne bi dalo.

----------


## mašnica

Moj želi još x djece ja sam ta koja se nećka...s obzirom da su mi dvije trudnoće ranije krenuli porodi, a treća nije sretno završila...

----------


## andream

Pravila nema,
ja sam u 38-oj imala loš kombinirani test, išla na amnio, dobila preklampsiju i imala inducirani.
Par dana pred 41. sam rodila drugo dijete, kombinirani mi bio kao u 20-godišnjakinje pa ni na amnio  nisam išla, prohodala cijelu trudnoću, ništa od loših simptoma nisam imala,a prijevremeni porod 10tak dana prije termina imala zbog - gripe.

----------


## mašnica

Meni je dr. rekao da svakom novom trudnoćom mi je rodnica sve slabija pa trudnoća kraće traje....ne znam kako ju ojačati hahahaa

----------


## marta

Kegelove vježbe?

----------


## buba klara

Meni je trudnoća u 40oj bila najlakša od sve tri (s time da su mi prva tri mjeseca bila identična, povraćanje, infuzija... no, to ne računam, to mi već spada u moj trudnički folklor). 
Ostalih 6 mjeseci sam se najbolje osjećala od sva tri puta, nikakav tlak, šećer i sl., najmanje se udebljala... Radila sam do kraja, rodila u terminu. Trudnoća u 29oj - visoki tlak, žgaravica cijelo vrijeme, jedva hodala do kraja... 
Naravno, svaka od nas je drugačija, al eto, ovo je moje iskustvo...

----------


## mašnica

> Kegelove vježbe?


Znam...ali zaboravim  bacamo se na posao  :Very Happy:

----------


## kli_kli

> Meni je dr. rekao da svakom novom trudnoćom mi je rodnica sve slabija pa trudnoća kraće traje....ne znam kako ju ojačati hahahaa


jes malo sutra, hahaha. cetvrtu prenela 10 dana. 
salim se malo, ali osim sto mi je ginekolog sve vreme govorio 'you have an extremely strong pelvic floor,' meni se cini da mi je trudnoca malo duze trajala jer mi je cerviks nekako bio nakrivo, tj, mislim je cela materica bila zabacena unazad. sad da li je to bilo (ako je bilo kako sam ja osecala) zbog 4. trudnoce ili zbog povelike bebe (3955g) ne znam, ali eto, ovo me podestilo na to  :Smile: 

Inace i moj muz je bio neodlucan oko cetvrtog, trebalo mi je oko godinu dana da dodjemo na isto, tj. da se i on slozi  :Smile:  No ipak, mi smo u tom trenutku bili prilicno svezi imigranti, pa je i to igralo ulogu.

----------


## Anemona

Drugo dijete rodila s 39.
Realno blize 40, nego 39. (Par mjeseci prije 40. rođendana).
Prvo rodila s 28.
Druga trudnoca unatoc hipotireozi i sto sam ju provela na inzulinu bila neusporedivo laksa.
Bila sam ful aktivna i u pokretu doslovno do zadnjih minuta.
Porod neusporedivo laksi, cak sto vise skoro rodila u autu.

----------


## Anemona

A sto se naslova tice i "krajnje dobi za rađanje" - iskreno, rado bih rodila jos jedno, ali se bas bojim zbog svojeg zdravstvenog stanja.
Ipak tu godine nose svoje.
Moj ginekolog se nije mogao nacuditi koliko se trudnoca odvija skolski i jednostavno, a koliko mi s druge strane pocne secer ludovati.

----------


## alef

Ja sam treće rodila sa 35... uvijek sam maštala da ću ih imati četvero, ali nakon gubitka bebe u 17. tt prije tri godine, četvrta trudnoća mi je psihički bila jako teška (placenta previa nije pomogla)... fizički je bila najlakša (dobila sam svega 7-8 kg)
 ne znam sta će biti kasnije (bebi je tek 5 mj) ali sada se ne osjećam sposobnom za jos jednu trudnoću.

----------


## Inesz

> pozdravljam sve, nova sam. interesira me što cure i dečki (koji su u manjini) ovdje misle:
> koje je stvarno krajnje vrijeme (ne biološki, nego općenito) da se ima djeca?
> i muž i ja smo zdravi, on ima 50, ja sam 44, nemamo djece. nedavno smo se oženili.
> htjeli bi oboje, zdravi smo (pregledali smo se), situirani smo, imamo sve uvjete. jedino ne znam kako bi općenito to izgledalo. ima li tako starih roditelja ovdje?
> kako se nositi sa tim? malo mi se čini smiješno da sa mužem idem po dijete u park i sa roditeljima koji bi mi mogli biti djeca nešto komentiram.
> kako to funkcionira u stvarnom životu?
> napominjem, oboje smo zdravi, situirani, zaposleni, nemamo tih elementarnih roditeljskih prepreka koje se susreću na početku roditeljstva.
> mišljenja dobrodošla!


Silvia, možeš li nas obradovati? Javiti nam da ste sretni roditelji...  :Heart:

----------


## silkica

Pa eto,moji djever i snajka,koji su se vjenčali prošle godine isto pokušavaju da se ostvare kao roditelji.Njoj je 42 i kusur,njemu 45,ali su mi ipak bitnije njene godine.Ona je u dobroj kondiciji i nema fizičke prepreke,pa je opet imala 2 spontana u protekloj godini.Svejedno,neće oni odustati.

----------


## Tanči

Već sam pisala, ali evo opet:
Ja sam rodila s 31, a muž je tada imao 52.
I odličan je tata bio i ostao. Najbolji!
Danas ja imam 50, a on 71.
Ja radim, a on je u punoj mirovini 6 godina.
Kći će 19 za 15 dana i brucošica je.
Budući da je tata u mirovini , kći daleko više vremena provodi s njim nego sa mnom. I odlično se slažu.
Nikad, ali nikad nikakvih problema nije bilo.
Nikad, nitko nije ništa ružno komentirao, niti rekao kćeri da joj je otac djed i slično.
I još jedna zanimljivost koju sam zapazila kad sam hodala na roditeljske u Mioc: ja sam bila među najmlađim roditeljima.
Ostali su bili stariji pa čak i puno stariji od mene.
I na kraju: star si onoliko koliko ti je srce mlado. I to je istina.

----------


## Lili75

Ovo za unutarnji osjecaj starosti je istina.Slazem.se u potpunosti.

Neki su stara puhala i s 30, a neki mladjahni i s 50.

Mene je moj tata dobio kad je imao 40.

Stariji je od mame 15god, danas je bolje zdravstveno on nego ona puno mladja. I nitko mu ne bi dao njegove godine.
Ima 83god  :Heart:  i nije nikakav stari pogrbljeni dedek.

Misici su mu i dalje ludilo, uopce nije izgubio npr na muskulaturi, ni kondiciji.


Silkice jel sogorica poslana na imunoloske pretrage? Mozda treba na heparinsku terapiju tijekom trudnoce.

----------


## cipelica

Ipak, postoje neka fizička ograničenja. Klimaks nekome dođe sa 55-60 a nekom drugom 40-45. Sa klimaksom može doći i povćana nervoza, valunge, čak i neki zdravstveni problemi npr. visoki tlak isl. Ja sam svoje treće dijete rodila sa37. Osjećala sam se odlično. Međutim, kad je krenuo klimaks dvije godine mi je bilo jako teško. Podrška muža u tim trenucima bila je jako važna. Jer dijete uvijek traži svoje.
Zdrava prehrana, fizička aktivnost i pozitivan stav o životu značajno dižu vitalnost. Svi roditelji a osobito oni ‘stariji’ trebaju to imati na umu.

----------


## Peterlin

Ja sam svoju djecu isto rodila jako blizu četrdesete (starijeg s 38, mlađeg s 39+). To su sad već veliki klipani. Brzo mi je prošlo vrijeme. Ne mogu znati što bi mi bilo lakše da sam ih rodila u mlađoj dobi, ali to je tako - ili imaš mladost i snagu, ili imaš starost i iskustvo pa ti se snaga ne rasipa bzvz nego troši ciljano. Stariji roditelji često su situirani, imaju stabilna radna mjesta, riješeno stambeno pitanje itd. pa se mogu u potpunosti posvetiti djeci. Mlađi imaju više snage za jurcanje za njima. Kad na kraju zbrojiš i oduzmeš, nije to baš jako bitno. Svako iskustvo je jedinstveno.

----------


## silkica

> Silkice jel sogorica poslana na imunoloske pretrage? Mozda treba na heparinsku terapiju tijekom trudnoce.


Prvu trudnoću nije dobila heparinsku terapiju,a drugu jest.I za sljedeću je planirana heparinska terapija odmah.
Ne znam detalje,jer mi ona ni ne zna objasniti (tek je zašla u te vode),ali uzima i neki hormon,jer ima nedostatak istog.

Ostalo se sve slažem sa vama.Sve je u osjećaju.
Ja sam prvu curu rodila sa 32,a drugu sa 35.Na roditeljskom sam bliže starijim mamama,iako ima nekoliko starijih od mene.Po izgledu sam bliže mlađim mamama :Cool: .Da sam mogla da biram,voljela bih da sam rodila sa 20 i nešto,nekako mi te mame izgledaju opuštenije.Imam nekoliko drugarica (koje su rodile sa 17,18) one će uskoro postati bake,prelijepe,mlade bake  :Smile: .A ja spremam prvašića u školu :Smile: .Nema tu neke prevelike životne filozofije.Rodiš kad rodiš,i uživaš :Heart: .

----------


## Riri92

Ja bih na osjećaj dodala i spremnost. Osjećaj da bih mogla imati bebu sam dobila prvi put prije neke 4 godine. Ali to bi tad bilo katastrofa. Dobro, navikla bih se naravno, ali ja sam samoj sebi tad još bila preeeemlada. I nikako ne bih bila spremna na to. I nisam tad imala nikakav pametan izbor za oca, jel.  :lool:  

Mislim da svi imamo u glavi neku svoju granicu. Na zadnjem pregledu me cura koja je čekala sa mnom pitala koliko imam godina i kad sam joj rekla da mi je 26, jako se šokirala što sam se TEK sad odlučila za prvo. Mislim, kako je to tek?  :Laughing:  Ali eto, njoj je 'tek' jer ona ima 20 i čeka drugo i to su njene granice. S druge strane, kad sam teti rekla da sam trudna, mislim da je bila čak malo i tužna hahaha. Rekla mi je da sam mogla još duuugo uživati. Ona je prvo rodila sa 39.

----------


## Tanči

Joj, ne sa 20, a pogotovo ne sa 17-18.
Ne, ne.
To je apsolutno prerano, a i školu (faks) treba završiti.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lili75

Sve ima svoje.
Netko se nauziva u svojim 40ima jer je radjao u ranim 20ima,a netko "uziva" u 20/30ima,rodi s 40 pa nije slobodnjak u 50ima kao onaj tko je radjao ranije.

Uostalom djeca su sreca i radost  :Heart:  osobno mi je nezamisliv zivot bez djece (pricam za sebe).

----------


## casa

Ovo , joj, ne s toliko i toliko, moze reci tko je probao. 
Ja sam prvo dijete rodila s 19, a cetvrto s 34. I meni je definitivno s prvim bilo i lakse i lezernije.
I Tanci, zavrsila sam faks... A i da nisam, stvarno ne vidim kakve to veze s roditeljstvom ima. Ljudi zive ispunjenje zivote i sa sss.

----------


## *mamica*

> Ovo , joj, ne s toliko i toliko, moze reci tko je probao. 
> Ja sam prvo dijete rodila s 19, a cetvrto s 34. I meni je definitivno s prvim bilo i lakse i lezernije.
> I Tanci, zavrsila sam faks... A i da nisam, stvarno ne vidim kakve to veze s roditeljstvom ima. Ljudi zive ispunjenje zivote i sa sss.


Upravo to.. moji šogiji su se odlucili sa toliko godina za brak i djecu i njima je to značilo ispunjenje života i sna. I takav im je i danas brak i odnos prema djeci. Potpuno su ostvareni kao ljudi i kao obitelj.

----------


## mitovski

Pa nisu svi za faks niti moraju svi završiti faks. 
Mene su moji dobili kasnije...mama s 42 a tata s 55. Imalo je to i prednosti i mana...ja za drugo ne znam pa ne mogu reći kako bi mi bilo da su bili mlađi.
Bili su poprilično bolesni, pa sam dosta rano preuzela odgovornost i vodila brigu o stvarima koje možda nisu za tu dob ali kao što je netko rekao možda bi i da su bili mlađi bilo tako.
Moram priznati da sam kad sam bila mlada vidjela samo negativne stvari toga da su mi roditelji stariji, sad gledam na to da je jednostavno tako bilo.

Eh, netko je spomenuo menopauzu. Imala sam nekih 7 kad je mama ušla u menopauzu i to jako tešku i nekih 3 godine je to bilo izuzetno teško razdoblje ali ona je sve to meni nadoknadila 10 000 puta.

Ja evo imam 40, 2 godine manje nego moja mama kad je mene rodila. Imamo 1 dijete. Uvijek sam željela najmanje dvoje ali eto život se ovako posložio. Ja se osjećam dosta potrošenom i imam osjećaj da ne bih dobro podnijela trudnoću u ovim godinama, da se ne osjećam tako vjerujem da mi godine ne bi bile prepreka za dijete.

----------


## Munkica

Prvo sam rodila s 36, a sada radimo na drugome koje, ako se poslože zvijezde, će se roditi kada ću imati 37. Nekako se nadam da ćemo možda imati i vremena za 3., ali idemo po redu. Mm je protiv 3. jer se boji da bi (iako nema razloga za to) trudnoća mogla biti rizična i za mene i za bebu. Prvu trudnoću sam podnijela super, planinarila, bila aktivna i brzo se oporavila nakon poroda.
Evo, baš sam morala izračunati koliko imam godina. Stala sam na 28. Ponekad kad mi je pun kufer, možda se osjećam starijom pa si dam 32  :Smile:  Možda mi je mrvu žao što nisam godinu dvije ranije krenula s mpo, ali ionako nema smisla sada o tome previše razmišljati. 
Čini mi se da sam sada puno zrelija i strpljivija i baš uživam s krpeljićem.

----------


## sirius

Lako za krpeljića. Volim bebe pa bih to i ja sa 43, ali sve ostalo...muka me hvata pri pomisli na potencijalne zdravstvene probleme, vjezbe, upise u jaslice, upise u vrtic, adaptacije, psihologe, defektologe, skolu, istrukcije ...
Sreca da sam djecu imala mlada i relativno mlada ( sa 25 i 32) pa tada nisam razmisljaka o tome sto bi bilo  kad bi bilo, imala sam energije i bila sam fleksibilna za svaki potencijalni izazov.
MM bas jucer spomenuo da bi on jos koje malo, spominje to vec godinama...nema sanse. Vec godinama nemam kapaciteta za sve ponovo .
Koliko god me hvata nostalgija za bebljim fazama veseli me cinjenica da cu 44 godine proslaviti s jednim punoljetnim i jednim djetetom u 6. razredu.

----------


## Peterlin

Joj, kak su  naša djeca brzo narasla... Od prije par tjedana ja više nemam maloljetne djece. Mlađi ide u autoškolu (što će biti veliko olakšanje), a na jesen se i stariji sprema. 

Slažem se sa sirius - ne bih imala sape za još koje malo već godinama. Doduše, mi nismo bili mladi roditelji. Nismo imali ni puno zdravstvenih problema, ali smo odradili svoj dio (vježbe, oftalmolog, logoped, smetnje ovakve, smetnje onakve....). Ne razmišljaš o tome dok se događa, jednostavno živiš s tim, ali fala - ne bih još jednom. Sad mogu samo čekati unuke, hehehe.... ali nadam se da me neće s njima usrećiti baš jako brzo. Nek završe šklolu i domognu se zaposlenja, a onda može  :Smile:

----------


## Cathy

Ja sam najmlađe imala sa 42, prvo sa 25.
I kada sada gledam moje starije kako uživaju sa najmlađom.  :Smile:  Neki dan ju je kćer učila kolut naprijed i svijeću...
I zbilja, bez obzira na trenutnu terrible two fazu moram reći da sada više uživam nego sa prvim. 
Manje strahova i više uživanja....  :Smile:

----------


## babyboys

> Joj, ne sa 20, a pogotovo ne sa 17-18.
> Ne, ne.
> To je apsolutno prerano, a i školu (faks) treba završiti.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



To je prerano TEBI. I bilo je, u teoriji, meni. Pa sam rodila sa 19. I uposala faks, radila, odgajala dijete, sve sama. 

Faks na kraju nisam zavrsila, ali iz razloga koji bi se vjerolatno dogodili i da nisam rodila kad jesam. 

Zato sam se skolovala i ostvarila kasnije, za sve postoji vrijeme koje nije univezalno. 

A trece sam rodila s 30. Lakše ili teze - ne znam, drugacije svakako.

----------


## Bodulica

ma jako je nezgodno komentirati što je prerano ili prekasno za imanje djece jer je to tako individualno. ja sam rodila prvo isto s 19 godina, a mm je imao 21 pa je sve ispalo ok. moglo je biti i drugačije, ali život je ionako nepredvidiv. već duže vremena nemam malu djecu i to mi baš paše ma koliko sebično zvučalo. od prepune kuće mm i ja smo sami i ima to svojih prednosti. s djecom sam u redovitom kontaktu, vidimo se i družimo kad možemo i uživam u tim druženjima na jedan drugačiji način nego kad su bili mali. briga za njih je i dalje prisutna i s tim sam se pomirila... dok god sam živa brinut ću za njih i strahovati, ali nastojim to kontrolirati koliko mogu  :Smile: 

moji su mene dobili u ajmo reći starijim godinama iako mi to sad zvuči grozno jer se ja uopće s 47 ne osjećam starom, a oni su bili mlađi od te brojke kad sam se ja rodila. zbroj godina im je bio blizu 8O. uspjeli su me othraniti i dići na noge, ali mame nema već 26, a tate 2 godine i jako mi fale makar sam ovoliko stara tj mlada. većina mojih frendica ima još žive roditelje i pomalo im zavidim. ipak je ljepše imati ih što duže uz sebe....

----------


## jelena.O

Ne mozes odluciti kad ce ko umrijeti bar ne prirodno.
Ali recimo moj svekar nije bio star kad je dobio djecu a umro cim je stupio u penziju s 62 godine. Muzev deda isto s 62 godine,ali je baka pozivjela jos punih 22 godine.

----------


## Cubana

> Ne mozes odluciti kad ce ko umrijeti bar ne prirodno


Mislis legalno, ne prirodno?  :Smile:

----------


## mitovski

Ne možeš odlučiti i mogu i mladi i stari ali realno je za očekivati a i statistički da će djeca starijih roditelja kraće imati žive roditelje. Gledam na svom malom uzorku, većina mojih prijateljica i prijatelja ima žive roditelje i još u pristojnim godinama cca 65-75.
Moj bi tata da je živ danas imao 95 g i nema ga već 10g a mam ima 82g ali već 7-8g zbog alzheimera ne zna ništa.
Fale mi oboje poprilično, pogotovo kad vidim svoje prijatelje kako nedjeljom odlaze na ručak kod roditelja, kad odlaze na druženja. Najviše mi je žao što moja J. nije imala priliku uživati s njima, ali kako se ono kaže C'est la vie!

----------


## Cathy

. *Mitovski*, moje dvoje starijih imalo je dedu koji se bavio njima 20 godina, i to zbilja bavio. Bavi se i najmlađom ali sigurno neće toliko. Sada ima 70.
Ali najmlađa ima dvije sestre i brata koji su tu i zbilja uživaju u njoj. Tako da sve nosi svoje...Stariji to nisu imali a to je posebna vrsta ljubavi.  :Smile: 
I meni prekrasno s obzirom da sam jedinica.  :Sad:

----------


## Zelena vila

čitam vas i na trenutke teško dišem...
 lijepo je da imati mlade roditelje..  mene je moja mama rodila sa 22 godine i kao mlada sam bila jako ponosna na svoju mladu i lijepu mamu a danas osjećam neizmjernu sreću i zahvalnost što je još imam...  moja djeca nisu te sreće jer sam ih rodila sa 36, 38 i 40..  i manje je vjerojatno da ću biti uz njih kad dođu u moje sadašnje godine.. (sad imam 42)..
 i često osjetim strah i tugu hoću li uspjeti biti dovoljno dugo uz njih..  a onda se iznova tješim mišlju iz jednog filma da je strah izbor, jer se bojiš nečega što se uopće ne mora dogoditi pa onda možeš izabrati i da se nećeš bojati..
  a opet da ih nisam imala bila bi silno nesretna..  pa mi to da sam "stara" nije bio dovoljno jaki argument da ih nemam..    štoviše uz sve to razumsko razmišljanje srce me silno vuče na četvrto..  pa se tješim da će bar imati jedni druge i nadam se da će se uvijek slagati bar približno kao sada..

----------


## Cathy

> čitam vas i na trenutke teško dišem...
>  lijepo je da imati mlade roditelje..  mene je moja mama rodila sa 22 godine i kao mlada sam bila jako ponosna na svoju mladu i lijepu mamu a danas osjećam neizmjernu sreću i zahvalnost što je još imam...  moja djeca nisu te sreće jer sam ih rodila sa 36, 38 i 40..  i manje je vjerojatno da ću biti uz njih kad dođu u moje sadašnje godine.. (sad imam 42)..
>  i često osjetim strah i tugu hoću li uspjeti biti dovoljno dugo uz njih..  a onda se iznova tješim mišlju iz jednog filma da je strah izbor, jer se bojiš nečega što se uopće ne mora dogoditi pa onda možeš izabrati i da se nećeš bojati..
>   a opet da ih nisam imala bila bi silno nesretna..  pa mi to da sam "stara" nije bio dovoljno jaki argument da ih nemam..    štoviše uz sve to razumsko razmišljanje srce me silno vuče na četvrto..  pa se tješim da će bar imati jedni druge i nadam se da će se uvijek slagati bar približno kao sada..


Zašto ne, ako želiš i možeš. Ja sam četvrto rodila sa 42 i moram reći da mi je to bila najlakša trudnoća.  :Smile:

----------


## mitovski

Zelena vila znaš kako ono kažu nije bitna kvantiteta nego kvaliteta. Mene je moja mama napunila za još sto života. Bila mi je najdivnija majka na svijetu.

----------


## rahela

> Zelena vila znaš kako ono kažu nije bitna kvantiteta nego kvaliteta. Mene je moja mama napunila za još sto života. Bila mi je najdivnija majka na svijetu.


 :Heart:

----------


## Zelena vila

mitovski to je za mene uspješna mama  :Heart: ...  dobro si me podsjetila, poznajem nekoliko žena u osamdesetim godinama života koje su bile i ostale loše mame..  i njihova se davno odrasla djeca dan danas pate sa njima... 
Cathy hvala na ohrabrenju  :Kiss: , često te se sjetim..  želim jako no nikako ne mogu muža nagovoriti, treba mi čudo  :Undecided:

----------

